# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Bike Porn - Regardless of the motor, Show off your "two wheeled" beasties

## Philipo

Here's my latest

Specialized S-Works Epic - Fuk me this thing is an awesome quick monster, carbon everything but just a basic - jump on, ride full noise & enjoy  :Cool:

----------


## Pengy

Lots of that sort of thing on show in my backyard this morning, as the adventure park held a downhill gig. 
Mad bastards the lot of em

----------


## timattalon

I thought you meant "real" bikes....and was looking forward to some great rides....But I have one of these as well....A GT Korakoran for  pushbiking to work once a week. (25km from rural Kaiapoi to chch city once a week is enough at the moment!!!)
A Yamaha XV1000 that I got in 1991 and still ride and a Royal Enfield for shits and giggles....Man its fun too. All three are. Some good places to ride all three around the area. Especially the GT on the port hills or bottle lake.

----------


## Max Headroom

I used to have one of these back in the 80's.

----------


## Fireflite

The bike I built for Her In Doors

----------


## Philipo

Thats friggen cool FF

----------


## Fireflite

Still a few learnings for her but she loves it!
Kick starting has been a bit of an issue as the gear ratio from day 1 was shite!
Left foot brake and even though I have reversed the gear lever (now 1 down 3 up) it is a conscious choice when you need to brake in a hurry!
Very easy to smack the RH foot down and FA happens!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

My daily steed

----------


## Fireflite

> My daily steed 
> Attachment 117564


A 1 horse town?

----------


## 257weatherby

My idea of a proper bike, from when I was still racing. Parked on display in the main sponsors showroom. 

Not my fastest race bike by a very long way, but such fun!

----------


## xtightg

Me and my Fireblade

----------


## viper

The last two that I have owned.................... couple of mild mannered scooters :Wink:

----------


## john m

one owner (me)

----------


## A330driver

Into the cruisers

----------


## Shearer

From smallest to biggest
Sepcialized Stumpjumper 6 Fattie

Specialized Fatboy

Kawasaki KLE 500

KTM 790 Duke

KTM 1190 RC8

----------


## csmiffy

Old one almost all loaded up before a trip to Birdsville from Newcastle aussie 4 years ago and the one I got just before moving back from oz. Same model but one was 2003 and other 2013 (I think).
Not really flash bikes though

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Old one almost all loaded up before a trip to Birdsville from Newcastle aussie 4 years ago and the one I got just before moving back from oz. Same model but one was 2003 and other 2013 (I think).
> Not really flash bikes though
> 
> Attachment 117606
> 
> Attachment 117607


That a XB coon under the tarp?

----------


## csmiffy

@Ryan_Songhurst I will post a non related bike photo for affect. One from a few years ago.
about 2009-10 maybe?
Its a 72 aussie assembled RHD Galaxie, 400 v8. Not road legal and heaps of rust. Sort of regret bringing it home. don't have the coin to fix it
back to bikes everyone.

----------


## Happy

Sold now...


  Still got this old shitter. 2nd Owner quite a lot of goodies on and in it

----------


## A330driver

It’ll run for ever mate

----------


## Happy

> It’ll run for ever mate


You could tow start the tractor with it lol

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate... have had them all.. 1300..1800(still have).... and the Valkyries.... 1998 and  the 2015.... love them both





> You could tow start the tractor with it lol

----------


## gadgetman

> You could tow start the tractor with it lol


But the tractor would be faster, be more comfortable and handle the corners better.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> You could tow start the tractor with it lol


What sort of Hp and torque do those sort of bikes produce @Happy?

----------


## GravelBen

> Here's my latest
> 
> Specialized S-Works Epic - Fuk me this thing is an awesome quick monster, carbon everything but just a basic - jump on, ride full noise & enjoy 
> 
> Attachment 117552


Flash as! I have an Epic too, but its just the basic comp alloy model. Still lighter than my old hardtail though!



Bought it about 6 months ago just getting back into MTB after a few years of hardly riding at all, already starting to think about future upgrades to something less XC and more trail oriented (probably a Trance or similar).

----------


## Happy

106 Hp from factory. This one has new computer, pipes. cam shafts changed etc so bit more
120 Foot pounds torque ex factory

Goes ok.

----------


## Shearer

> 106 Hp from factory. This one has new computer, pipes. cam shafts changed etc so bit more
> 120 Foot pounds torque ex factory
> 
> Goes ok.


That's a lot of torque alright. How many cc?

----------


## gonetropo

well i wish i had taken a photo: full suspension mountain bike (not expensive but...) after a rather major aftershock following the canterbury quakes, my dog took it out on the bike
tyres ofk rims, rims crushed, holes thru alloy frame. dont know what happened to the lights !

----------


## Happy

> That's a lot of torque alright. How many cc?


1800 cc drinks gas 3 valves per cylinder fuel injection .They were ahead of their time

----------


## Happy

> But the tractor would be faster, be more comfortable and handle the corners better.


 Mans bike though eh  :XD:

----------


## Happy

1986  Boom..  This is still in good nick... A keeper

  [ATTACH]117631

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 117558
> 
> I used to have one of these back in the 80's.


Pretty much a snap for me. Bought the XL250RC in 1983 with about 1500km on the clock.




Traded it about a year later for a brand spanking XR200RD

----------


## Shearer

> 1800 cc drinks gas 3 valves per cylinder fuel injection .They were ahead of their time


The RC8 is 10 years old now and a bit of a beast. 170 Hp (factory) and 186kg. It has a full Akrapovic exhaust and quick shifter but apart from that pretty standard. The 790 Duke on the other hand has all the latest electronic bells and whistles - 4 ride modes, traction control, launch control, wheelie control, lean angle sensitive ABS, quick shifter and auto blipper. All of which you can turn off. I didn't think I would appreciate all the latest tech as much as I have but I have to admit it's pretty cool. It is an absolute hoot to ride.

----------


## Mathias

This was my last roadie...now ride a Giant Trance X1  :Grin:   Looked heaps better when I imported some genuine bar end mirrors from Triumph in the UK.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Pretty much a snap for me. Bought the XL250RC in 1983 with about 1500km on the clock.
> 
> Attachment 117633
> Attachment 117632
> 
> Traded it about a year later for a brand spanking XR200RD


That's a closer pic than the one i posted. Mine was the spitting image of that.

Rode Gore to Picton on $20.

----------


## gonetropo

jeez i want a bike now i have a bit of power in the right arm. having seen what happened to sister i am brown trou material on the issue
this despite my current injury total which is impressive

----------


## Max Headroom

> jeez i want a bike now i have a bit of power in the right arm. having seen what happened to sister i am brown trou material on the issue
> this despite my current injury total which is impressive


Have you been impersonating a crash test dummy?

----------


## Bill999

My toy


Duc 1198

----------


## Frogfeatures

My Italian mistress.

----------


## clickbang

My last 2 wheeled toy. And my now 4 wheeled toy. 

Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> My last 2 wheeled toy. And my now 4 wheeled toy. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk


Caterham ?

----------


## muzza

1983 Honda CX650 Custom . Only 7200 made in total , US only model for one year. Private imported it .

----------


## clickbang

> Caterham ?


Next best thing
Leitch Supersprint - Lotus 7 replica.


Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> That's a closer pic than the one i posted. Mine was the spitting image of that.
> 
> Rode Gore to Picton on $20.


Amazing fuel economy on them and very reliable. Went from 124kg to 99kg and about a 20% increase in power going to the XR. The warranty on the XR always made me chuckle. They would only honour the warranty for races up to 72 hours in duration. Only reason the front wheel was on the XR was so you had three points to stand it on when you parked it.

Looked like this one with the tank cover off.

----------


## Growlybear

1982 xj750e

----------


## A330driver

My pride and joy

----------


## Bonecrusher

Latest addition to the garage go hard or go home KTM XC-F 350
58 HP of oh shit too much right hand

----------


## Max Headroom

> My pride and joy
> 
> Attachment 117656


Wot is it

----------


## Bonecrusher

It replaced this ......

----------


## A330driver

Honda Valkyrie 1832cc 2015 model  





> Wot is it

----------


## Bonecrusher

Also just sold this TT350 86 vintage .....

----------


## roberto

my toy for traveling ...

----------


## roberto



----------


## gonetropo

> My pride and joy
> 
> Attachment 117656


one hell of a wheelie. drone in control?

----------


## roberto

and the toy for the city (most time ...)

----------


## Shearer

> Honda Valkyrie 1832cc 2015 model


2 Valkyries?

----------


## Steve123

> My pride and joy
> 
> Attachment 117656


Holy Shit!! Your Batman!

----------


## Max Headroom

> Honda Valkyrie 1832cc 2015 model


Looks like it was made for Darth Vader after he got drunk and kept on crashing all those Tie fighters.

----------


## xtightg

Me and my R1

----------


## terryf

> my toy for traveling ...


Those 1250's are so new it must still smell like leather when you go into the shed  :Have A Nice Day: 

and where did you get the X-ADV from??

----------


## roberto

hi mate

at the moment the gs (3 month old now and 7000 km) is only dirty from my last friaul/italy-trip 

the x-adv i buyd 2 years ago by a honda-dealer near my hometown in austria

roberto

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate... have the first model they ever came out with and the latest one.... the older model is like a truck.old school ,heavy but beautiful to ride.The newer Valk,lighter but bloody fast,.I have  a few others,(VTXs)when mates show up we ride.... my boys ride them as well,





> 2 Valkyries?

----------


## A330driver

Yeah max...shes a bit of a different beast than the original Valkyrie.....the story of why honda went this way is interesting......but the price,thats the kicker....they were originally priced @18,500-21,000.......yanks cant get rid of them...I picked this one up for $10,200,,,still in the box....designed for the younger crowd(who dont want them)....dealers have these sitting in boxes all over the US...they call them.....SUMMER SPECIALS!!!!!


QUOTE=Max Headroom;879639]Looks like it was made for Darth Vader after he got drunk and kept on crashing all those Tie fighters.[/QUOTE]

----------


## A330driver

YEAH MATE!!!!!....takes balls to do that...and to do it well.......impressed!!





> Me and my Fireblade
> 
> Attachment 117578

----------


## Shearer

> hi mate
> 
> at the moment the gs (3 month old now and 7000 km) is only dirty from my last friaul/italy-trip 
> 
> the x-adv i buyd 2 years ago by a honda-dealer near my hometown in* austria*
> 
> roberto


Shouldn't you be riding a KTM?

----------


## roberto

i know, i am a bad patriot 
but i had one befor ...

----------


## gonetropo

> Have you been impersonating a crash test dummy?


over the years
15 broken bones
3 shifted vertabrae
detached cornea
gunshot
both upper legs crushed
both lower legs seriously burnt


still live and kicking!
and not one single injury cycle made

----------


## Happy

Not handing around you

Far too dangerous

----------


## Frogfeatures

> over the years
> 15 broken bones
> 3 shifted vertabrae
> detached cornea
> gunshot
> both upper legs crushed
> both lower legs seriously burnt
> 
> 
> ...


Aha !
You’re the guy that gets fired out of the cannon at the circus aren’t you ?
Didn’t recognise you when you weren’t wearing that cannonball suit !

----------


## gonetropo

> Not handing around you
> 
> Far too dangerous


naah i'm just indestructible as heaven wont let me in and satan thinks i will take over

----------


## csmiffy

> Yeah max...she’s a bit of a different beast than the original Valkyrie.....the story of why honda went this way is interesting......but the price,that’s the kicker....they were originally priced @18,500-21,000.......yanks cant get rid of them...I picked this one up for $10,200,,,still in the box....designed for the younger crowd(who dont want them)....dealers have these sitting in boxes all over the US...they call them.....SUMMER SPECIALS!!!!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Max Headroom;879639]Looks like it was made for Darth Vader after he got drunk and kept on crashing all those Tie fighters.


[/QUOTE]
Wish I had the money. It would be worth bringing over

----------


## gonetropo

i was in ashburton awhile back, saw a hyabusa with a bloody turbo added to it. now thats balls and a half

----------


## rewa

> Those 1250's are so new it must still smell like leather when you go into the shed 
> 
> and where did you get the X-ADV from??


Careful...it could be a Transformer

----------


## xtightg

Had one of these, nice but temperamental I felt you rode it like a diesel all low down torque traded it for a new 2002 Fireblade.

My first 1993 Fireblade did 120,000 k, has been all over Europe several times and only let me down once an electrical joint in the wiring loom under the seat failed and it dropped it onto two cylinders.

The Fireblade twin still got me home.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Loved those 916 and 996’s
Just too high maintenance though. :Thumbsup:

----------


## sightpicture

502ci V8 iron w/NOS, on tour in Utah.

----------


## xtightg

After bikes thought I would be more sensible it rained a lot in Scotland so got me this VX Turbo, chipped, exhaust, dump valve, air filter, carbon brakes was pushing near 300 BHP in a light weight fiberglass wheel barrow.

I used to join in with the bike runs, it would do 0-60 in around 4 seconds and indicate 170 mph, lots of torque a fast wee beasty we used to terrify the week end bike racers and anything else on the twisty roads.

It was the most frustrating thing to drive after a bike you sat so low you could not look over the cars in front and plan your next move and you needed more space to execute said move.

No carpets or luxuries, she who must be obeyed loved the bike but hated the VX, we did a 200 mile trip to the Isle of Sky and we were both exhausted, noise and twitchiness you had to hold the steering at all times with both hands constantly correcting as it darted about chasing white lines and overbanding.

It did not last long.

Back to bikes.

----------


## xtightg

> Had one of these, nice but temperamental I felt you rode it like a diesel all low down torque traded it for a new 2002 Fireblade.
> 
> My first 1993 Fireblade did 120,000 k, has been all over Europe several times and only let me down once an electrical joint in the wiring loom under the seat failed and it dropped it onto two cylinders.
> 
> The Fireblade twin still got me home. 
> 
> Attachment 117717


I also lapped the Nurburgring Nordschleif   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N%C3%BCrburgring  my 1993 Fireblade two up with touring luggage, loved that bike with its wee 16" front wheel it would turn in like my 250 cc racer if you rode it right sit back and don't shift your weight it would shake its head tank slapping then when you came to the next corner no brakes the pads and pistons had moved away from the disk with the tank slapper so you had to be careful with late braking as you had to pump the brake back into position.

Was a weird feeling pushing on doing the GP racer to pull the brake lever strait back to the clip on with no retardation, focuses the mind.

Ride it like a 250 racer moving your weight about it was the best bike I ever had, within yards of the shop I purchased my new RI from I stopped to see if it had a flat front tyre.

Had some great times on bikes and met some great like minded mates, still miss the sense of freedom a bike can give you.

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 117718
> 
> 502ci V8 iron w/NOS, on tour in Utah.


Wow. How long did a rear tyre last?

----------


## sightpicture

> Wow. How long did a rear tyre last?


1800-3500 miles depending on 'boost'... or, 10 minutes in the burnpit and 90 minutes to put on a new tyre and re-center the belt all over again :-)

----------


## sightpicture

> man it would pass anything but the gas station.


200-210 miles when cruising; 70mph @ 1800rpm in overdrive.  But around LA in first gear, in the traffic - 10-12 mpg...

----------


## 257weatherby

Had so many bikes I could fill the thread by myself..... here is some more bike porn from my garage  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

Have to laugh at the two 748s and the "spare parts bike" in the background. :Grin:

----------


## 257weatherby

> Have to laugh at the two 748s and the "spare parts bike" in the background.


It's actually a Fila 916 getting a tidy up :Psmiley:

----------


## 257weatherby

Fila 916.

----------


## xtightg

> Had so many bikes I could fill the thread by myself..... here is some more bike porn from my garage 
> Attachment 117749
> Attachment 117751


Is the yellow one a 748 SP, had one for a day I preferred it to the 916

----------


## Shearer

> It's actually a Fila 916 getting a tidy up


Sorry. I shouldn't have laughed. After all I own two KTMs :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 257weatherby

@xtightg yep. The advantage the 748 had was the internal gearing, shorter to keep it on the boil, better in the real world twisties, the best was 916 pistons in the 748, really works well. The 996 Matrix was the bike I should have kept, only one in NZ, oddly, not built as a special edition by Ducati Italia,  but by Ducati Japan (as soon as the Matrix movies came out), you see it in the Matrix in a long and spectacular bike chase.

----------


## seano

Went to pick up crutches and knee scooter from local mobility store for my 3rd surgery in a year on my damn foot,and I came across this little run about.
I had joked with family in friends about buying a bike and joining a gang with my buy back money ... might get my foot in the door as a prospect for Grey Power 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk

----------


## outlander

> Went to pick up crutches and knee scooter from local mobility store for my 3rd surgery in a year on my damn foot,and I came across this little run about.
> I had joked with family in friends about buying a bike and joining a gang with my buy back money ... might get my foot in the door as a prospect for Grey Power 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


That's sad.

----------


## csmiffy

@seano considering my mum has cracked the shits about driving here in chch, how much was it?

----------


## seano

> @seano considering my mum has cracked the shits about driving here in chch, how much was it?


I'm not sure of price or if they sell or rent only ,but here is link.
http://moremobility.co.nz/pride-sportsrider


Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

This thread inspired me to get out the RC8 and go for a quick blast.

----------


## Max Headroom

> This thread inspired me to get out the RC8 and go for a quick blast.
> Attachment 117814


kind of "Knightrider"ish

----------


## 257weatherby

Hey @Shearer we both seem to like odd looking Euro's - my current squeeze.

----------


## Shearer

> Hey @Shearer we both seem to like odd looking Euro's - my current squeeze.
> Attachment 117822


Very nice.
I have mostly owned Japanese 4s (and still love them) but the RC8 just had that 'x" factor. I just like seeing it in the garage.

----------


## gadgetman

> Very nice.
> I have mostly owned Japanese 4s (and still love them) but the RC8 just had that 'x" factor. I just like seeing it in the garage.


Well that's typical of a euro vehicle.

----------


## Shootm

@Philipo looks like you need to put a motor in it to stay in this thread :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> @Philipo looks like you need to put a motor in it to stay in this thread


It's already got a two cylinder phlip-phlop motor.

----------


## Frogfeatures

My old FZR400, lotta fun

----------


## rewa

> Well that's typical of a euro vehicle.


FUNNY ! I've owned a few 'EUROS' over the years and they were often out of action

----------


## bing

An old nearly buggered photo of one of my favorite bikes (1986 Ducati Laguna Seca) during a pre national points practice at Ruapuna. She was good for keeping you sharp for proddy racing and could place top ten amongst the fat heavy Jap fours if you were on it and the slicks fresh.

----------


## Ryan

Were Honda VFR and RVF 400s popular in this country?

----------


## A330driver

As I remember ,,, they were around but not too many of them around ....had the CB Honda series .. first one was a CB 350 four 

KZ 350,s were popular 




> Were Honda VFR and RVF 400s popular in this country?

----------


## bing

Yes, the wee screamers were pretty popular, imports from Japanese used market for us.

----------


## ishoot10s

Now that I’ve cleaned it, here’s a couple pix of my 2018 Fat Bob, 114CI (1870cc) with Vance & Hines Hi Outputs...

----------


## outlander

> Were Honda VFR and RVF 400s popular in this country?


I had a CBR 400 gear driven cam import in '97. More fun than a barrel full of monkeys. There were VFR and RVF 400's at most bike shops, sales were hampered by engine size. Real little jewels and scare and expensive now.

----------


## xtightg

Had an RC30 off a dealer for the day to see if I liked it, the bike was immaculate and an ex racer with the original as new bodywork refitted.

The handling was superb and well set up I particularly liked the slipper clutch you could slam down through the gears with no rear wheel lock up or chatter first I had experienced this.

Wish I purchased it and kept it they are expensive, classy and unique with a great sound track.

I had my Fireblade at the time which was more powerful and a double seat, still like the RC30

This 1988 one is for sale in UK and only $ 52,000 nz !!!!!!!! not mine unfortunately. https://www.thebikemarket.co.uk/honda/vfr/vfr750r-rc30

----------


## Shearer

Love those bikes. Them and the Ducati 916-998 series have to be the best looking sports bikes ever built for the road.

----------


## csmiffy

I was meant to get a ride on my mates bike like this just before I moved back here.
Wasn't organised enough so dipped out
Cant remember the year but about a 2013 aprilia V4 tuono. 
best bike he's ever had. This isn't a pic of his bike,
even my son said it looked like bumblebee from transformers

----------


## stagstalker

2015 YZ250

DEP Expansion Chamber, V Force Reeds, Aftermarket Ribbed Seat Cover, Flywheel Weight, Folding Levers etc. 

I prefer technical riding. Hill climbs, enduro, trail and cross country racing etc but do the odd bit of MX for fun too.

Used the have a Suzuki GSX600 Bandit but wasnt riding it much so sold it to buy our first house. Wouldnt mind another road bike but maybe when the kids are older and Im not spending all my money on hunting and dirt bikes haha.

----------


## Philipo

> Also just sold this TT350 86 vintage .....
> 
> 
> Attachment 117659
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 117660


Thats awesome, what a bike

----------


## Philipo

> @Philipo looks like you need to put a motor in it to stay in this thread





> It's already got a two cylinder phlip-phlop motor.


Hahahaha Yeah seems that way but fuck as long as it's got only two wheels she's algood. At least no one has posted a pic of a bloody E-Bike  

I've had plenty of motorized wheels ( & have the hardware in my spine to show for it ) but just enjoy pushing myself at the mo ( might get a road bike again at some stage, always wanted a Fireblade or GSX-R750 ) 

But fuk I'm happy pushing my body to it's limits while I can,  just got my Strava ap sorted this morning & got KOM on a new trail that opened last week so not to bad for a 46yo semi alcoholic painter aye lol

----------


## Shearer

Strava does provide a good challenge. Used it a lot in Taupo. Would really piss me off though if I did a screaming run somewhere and the bloody thing would fail to record. Had it happen a number of times. :Pissed Off:

----------


## Philipo

Yeah mate I hear ya about Strava, after blowing me ring out for the past 2 weeks I've discovered my phones GPS is poked. Nothing worse than riding ya guts out to get back to the ute & discover it hasn't uploaded anything 

Finally got it going this morning using my old phone, funny as I haven't given two shit's about times etc for the past 20 years & now I'm getting all competitive  :Wtfsmilie:  :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## ishoot10s

Kicked the tyres on this yesterday... DCT version, pretty cool.

----------


## gadgetman

I generally just used the treadly for transport, but did a few races and trails too. My aim was to be barely able to stand when I got where I was going. Fastest time to uni (10km) was not on the motorbike. I'm calm as with any motorised transport, but on the bike...the roads mine. Could not stand anything else beat me across an intersection controlled by lights. Put way too much torque into the crank and twisted out the rear spokes. Taught myself to respoke wheels and still have the frame I made to make it easier.

 :Grin:

----------


## terryf

> Kicked the tyres on this yesterday... DCT version, pretty cool.


One day when Im big  :Wink:

----------


## roberto

> Kicked the tyres on this yesterday... DCT version, pretty cool.
> 
> Attachment 119003
> Attachment 119004


i had also one bevor the bmw

----------


## 257weatherby

> I generally just used the treadly for transport, but did a few races and trails too. My aim was to be barely able to stand when I got where I was going. Fastest time to uni (10km) was not on the motorbike. I'm calm as with any motorised transport, but on the bike...the roads mine. Could not stand anything else beat me across an intersection controlled by lights. Put way too much torque into the crank and twisted out the rear spokes. Taught myself to respoke wheels and still have the frame I made to make it easier.


To be fair, the average Christchurch driver is glacially slow at noticing the light has in fact turned green, and that they should drive off in order to allow other road users to clear the same intersection. I have often wondered if it is a Christchurch thing, to get off the light and through the intersection as slowly as possible in order to prevent as many as possible from getting through.   The average Christchurch driver also has zero situational awareness and a complete inability to identify and track the moving variables in their operating zone. Must be scary as a pushbike operator in that environment, the drivers in this town are far too retarded for me to do the pushbike thing, even though it makes sense to do it.

----------


## timattalon

> To be fair, the average Christchurch driver is glacially slow at noticing the light has in fact turned green, and that they should drive off in order to allow other road users to clear the same intersection. I have often wondered if it is a Christchurch thing, to get off the light and through the intersection as slowly as possible in order to prevent as many as possible from getting through.   The average Christchurch driver also has zero situational awareness and a complete inability to identify and track the moving variables in their operating zone. Must be scary as a pushbike operator in that environment, the drivers in this town are far too retarded for me to do the pushbike thing, even though it makes sense to do it.


To the first point, we are not glacially slow getting away when it turns green. There are often cars still going through as it turns green and as such, we now make sure they have actually finished before we put our cars "in front of them". Most of them seem to fall into two categories.....Primarily small newly painted Japanese turbo sedans wagons or hatches with exhaust pipes that look like they were stolen off a truck......And the second lot are large US or Aussie ute/ cars that are people trying to look like a local version of Greg Murphy. The first lot dont have a lit of cash and are usually effectively bankrupt to avoid paying all their fines, and the other lot are spending so much money that fines are just a running cost.....


As a push bike rider, I can also attest that they see us, some of them just dont care if we are there or not, and others can be roper dicks. Mostly though, they are pretty good, and once they see that you are stopping for red lights and following road rules they are less inclined to be dicks. But we also have a fair number of cyclists who seem to think red is for cars, footpaths are for bikes, and helmets are for dopes. 

Like so many things in life; a few bad eggs in Japanese cars tarnish all young drivers with the same brush, A few bad eggs with money Tarnish all V8 drivers with the same brush, and a few bad eggs on cycles tarnish all cyclists with the same brush.

I will finish with one point. I saw the council putting in cycle lanes thought the city a few years back and thought it was a senseless waste of money and space. Then I started to use them as an alternate route to see where they went, and I must say, I enjoy using them. For my 25 km commute to work, the last 5 km that would usually be on traffic filled roads with angry commuters and cars stuck in traffic, I am zipping along on a back street, and can get to where I am gong faster than in the car. If they are done properly, they are great. If they are done like St Asaph street, they are bloody diabolical.

----------


## sightpicture

> ...a few bad eggs in Japanese cars tarnish all young drivers with the same brush, A few bad eggs with money Tarnish all V8 drivers with the same brush, and a few bad eggs on cycles tarnish all cyclists with the same brush.


...and a few virtue-signaling Kumbaya-singers in Councils screw all the ratepayers plus the old, the young, the delivery-, soccer-mom, V8- and Japanese-car drivers with cycle lanes.

----------


## sightpicture

Carbon mammoth-print bike on final approach to Mt Rushmore.

----------


## Shearer

> Kicked the tyres on this yesterday... DCT version, pretty cool.
> 
> Attachment 119003
> Attachment 119004


What did you think of the transmission?

----------


## ishoot10s

@Shearer Bloody good actually, clever tech in there, overlapping the gears via double clutches. Yeah. Pretty tame in Normal mode, changes up quick to get on top of the economy and I learned to use the flappy paddles when I wanted to get past something. Sport mode is a lot more aggressive, holding the gears longer between shifts and the little blips it does on downshifts are hilarious. I really liked it. The position and handling are close to my CRF450 and I'm really thinking this is where I'll go. Have you ridden one?

I will sell my Fatbob and even privately I expect I will take a big hit. I have enjoyed the couple Harleys I've had but honestly think the Adventure style is more me. I just can't be bothered waiting for HD Pan America, it's not due here for another 13 months...

----------


## Shearer

> @Shearer Bloody good actually, clever tech in there, overlapping the gears via double clutches. Yeah. Pretty tame in Normal mode, changes up quick to get on top of the economy and I learned to use the flappy paddles when I wanted to get past something. Sport mode is a lot more aggressive, holding the gears longer between shifts and the little blips it does on downshifts are hilarious. I really liked it. The position and handling are close to my CRF450 and I'm really thinking this is where I'll go. Have you ridden one?
> 
> I will sell my Fatbob and even privately I expect I will take a big hit. I have enjoyed the couple Harleys I've had but honestly think the Adventure style is more me. I just can't be bothered waiting for HD Pan America, it's not due here for another 13 months...


No. Haven't ridden one. I would never be able to touch the ground :Grin: .
Just heard mixed reports about them so wondered what you thought. You will be able to go places a Harley would never take you. I'm sure you will really enjoy it.

----------


## outlander

> Carbon mammoth-print bike on final approach to Mt Rushmore.
> 
> Attachment 119024


Shit...that's an embarrassing motorbike.

----------


## gadgetman

> To be fair, the average Christchurch driver is glacially slow at noticing the light has in fact turned green, and that they should drive off in order to allow other road users to clear the same intersection. I have often wondered if it is a Christchurch thing, to get off the light and through the intersection as slowly as possible in order to prevent as many as possible from getting through.   The average Christchurch driver also has zero situational awareness and a complete inability to identify and track the moving variables in their operating zone. Must be scary as a pushbike operator in that environment, the drivers in this town are far too retarded for me to do the pushbike thing, even though it makes sense to do it.


You are 200% correct. I found the best way was to get ahead and stay ahead. Things got a lot more dangerous after the quakes when they routed more traffic down fewer roads. Was still 3x faster getting around with pedal power compared to the wagon.

----------


## Bill999

> Shit...that's an embarrassing motorbike.


Hardly, each to their own brother

----------


## sightpicture

Embarrassing? Each to his own. I'm not embarrassed to have been around and across the US for a total of 18,000+ miles on 2 V8 bikes in succession over the years.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Embarrassing? Each to his own. I'm not embarrassed to have been around and across the US for a total of 18,000+ miles on 2 V8 bikes in succession over the years.


V8 bikes? homebuilds, factory? details/pics, their point/purpose?

----------


## sightpicture

Factory, in TN. 

Both my US V8 bikes are posted on this thread. 

Touring with 8200cc plus NOS to move things along, just because I could :-)

----------


## outlander

> Embarrassing? Each to his own. I'm not embarrassed to have been around and across the US for a total of 18,000+ miles on 2 V8 bikes in succession over the years.


For that, you needed a car engine? Whatever happened to a good old fashioned motorcycle..?

----------


## sightpicture

It's not about 'need'. It's about 'can'. :-) 

75mph at 1850 rpm in overdrive - sweet cruising...

I've had some good old-fashioned bikes too, still have. But the V8s are the most fun on long rides.

----------


## 257weatherby

> Factory, in TN. 
> 
> Both my US V8 bikes are posted on this thread. 
> 
> Touring with 8200cc plus NOS to move things along, just because I could :-)


Had a look, being a bit slow tonight. Had a couple of Busas, that's my idea of a quick tourer, very underated because the wrong people ride them. Was out at Ruapuna testing on my Superbike one friday, bought my gen1 Busa out in the van as well just for shits and giggles, good old girl was getting low 40's before the brakes quit - funny as fuck backing her into the hairpin in front of club 600 riders, scares fuck out of them, you're not supposed to do that! Ran out of brakes going into the right hander after Nanas, had to stand it up and thats me up the ripple strip onto the grass and shortcut it to the dipper and back to the pits, fun over, back on the Super and get serious again.

----------


## 257weatherby

And now for some bike antiporn.
Attachment 119065
My Garage after Feburary 11.

----------


## sightpicture

I test-rode a Busa in Asia couple of decades back. Hell on my aging wrists and back, but quick as. Did not buy.

Settled for an MV Agusta F4 for a couple of years; temperamental as any Italian girl would be, and prone to overheating in traffic, but when on full song... just, wow. 

Commuted on a Sporty, and toured to Malaysia and points north (Thailand, Vietnam etc) on an air-cooled Dyna, really reliable.

I don't miss my earlier 70s and 80s bikes at all though - all the time either dealing with the Prince Of Darkness (Lucas electrics) or seriously rubbish drum brakes, plus frequent carb rebuilds and shin-barking kickstarters, not to mention board-rigid seats; and did I mention shit brakes?

But for crossing prairies, deserts and cornfield territory and riding the PCH... a V8 bike is the bees' knees. IMO. YMMV.

----------


## john m

with a sprinkle of fairy dust these 
Attachment 121673
became this!

----------


## 6x47

> ... riding the PCH... ..


Did that a few years back on a Harley ( When in Rome...)
I have NO clue how Americans call it the "World's Greatest MC Ride". Boring as compared to many NZ rides. Guess it just shows how poorly travelled most of them are.

----------


## Bonecrusher

playing in the snow

----------


## sightpicture

> Did that a few years back on a Harley ( When in Rome...)
> I have NO clue how Americans call it the "World's Greatest MC Ride". Boring as compared to many NZ rides. Guess it just shows how poorly travelled most of them are.


Unto each his own. Do it north to south and you get the best views. Plus if you're a US TV fan from the 60s and 70s, there are so many iconic bends and bridges and towns on the way down.

The best roads in the US IMO are through Arizona / Utah and up in Montana. FWIW.

----------


## MSL

> Attachment 121712
> 
> playing in the snow


When and where was this

----------


## GravelBen

Good hoon down a big hill on monday, 1160m of height loss! Poor XC bike felt a bit out of its depth on the rougher sections, well bottomed out suspension and had to stop a few times to let overheating brakes recover... great fun! But glad I have a more capable bike on the way.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Carricktown MTB ride by Ben, on Flickr

Carricktown MTB ride by Ben, on Flickr

Carricktown MTB ride by Ben, on Flickr

Carricktown MTB ride by Ben, on Flickr

Carricktown MTB ride by Ben, on Flickr

Carricktown MTB ride by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Shearer

Nice Ben.
What are you getting?

----------


## terryf

My Ultra Classic with a few upgrades - for when you need to take everything plus the kitchen sink on holiday!

----------


## GravelBen

> Nice Ben.
> What are you getting?


Snagged a sharp clearance deal on a Trance 29. Not a real monster truck because I still want an all-rounder that pedals well and doesn't get boring on easy trails, but it should be a lot more capable and fun than the Epic.

----------


## Philipo

Pedaling up hill might sound like alot of hard work, but fuck it's rewarding & an awesome time to think ( great quiet meditation time aye ) & as for going down hill on a MTB, fuk me doing 70+ kph down some rocky arsed track wearing a lightweight open face helmet, a pair of baggy shorts & a T shirt for protection can be enormous fun but also enormous pain


Great pic's & looks like a mint trail  @GravelBen  :Cool:

----------


## GravelBen

Cheers @Philipo , yeah I love it up there. Can't believe its over 10 years since I last rode that trail ...on a hardtail with a sky-high 400mm seatpost because the bike was too small for me and droppers didn't exist back then... must have been slow and/or scared!  :ORLY: 

Its the Carricktown track from the top of the Nevis back down to Bannockburn. Mostly 4wd track but plenty of loose chunky bits and features to boost off for air time if you go fast (and of course you go fast, because its fun). 

I got a lift to near the top, didn't have the time or enthusiasm for sweating out the full 1200m or so of height gain before hitting the down.

----------


## FRST

Had quite a few MX bikes over the years. My current machine is an ‘08 KTM690 enduro but don’t have any great pics apart from this one:

Riding around with my boy on my last mxer- 06 Honda CR250- sadly had to sell this year to go to Africa.


Used to do a bit of this before wife n kids


Had this AJS spring twin 500 a couple of bikes ago too- most reliable starting bike I’ve ever owned


I’ll be riding some kind of bike forever, once you got the bug your garage feels worthless unless there’s a bike sitting in there.

----------


## timattalon

> Had quite a few MX bikes over the years. My current machine is an ‘08 KTM690 enduro but don’t have any great pics apart from this one:Attachment 123228
> 
> Riding around with my boy on my last mxer- 06 Honda CR250- sadly had to sell this year to go to Africa.
> Attachment 123229
> 
> Used to do a bit of this before wife n kids
> Attachment 123230
> 
> Had this AJS spring twin 500 a couple of bikes ago too- most reliable starting bike I’ve ever owned
> ...


Love that AJS

----------


## GravelBen

New bike day!

----------


## Frogfeatures

Interesting rear swingarm and shock
Kinda looks like the old Suzuki Full Floater from the eighties
Does the shock get warm / hot after a long downhill ?

----------


## Mr Browning

Down hill only. It doesnt have any pedals  :Psmiley: 

Pretty rad having disk brakes and that suspension. Bet it wasnt cheap.

----------


## GravelBen

It seems to be a good suspension design, soaks up the bumps nicely without losing momentum or bobbing much at all when pedalling. I guess any shock will get hot if you work it hard enough, but its designed for the purpose and the bike is reasonably light (even if the rider isn't) so shouldn't get hotter than any other similar bike.

It has pedals now! Funny thing is cheaper bikes come with pedals and flasher bikes generally don't, because they assume someone buying a flash bike will have a favourite type of pedal they would replace them with anyway.

Just been out for its first ride in 29° heat, got a good sweat going!

----------


## Shearer

Took the Stumpy into Big Bush this morning. Didn't see another soul the whole ride.

----------


## GravelBen

Got in a quick loop of the local trail after work on friday night.

----------


## Shearer

That trail looks well made. Who builds/maintains them?

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Latest project, 07 te450 with low hours. Just ordered a set of motard wheels as it has all the road gear with it.  Hopefully getting road legal isnt too difficult

----------


## GravelBen

> That trail looks well made. Who builds/maintains them?


Just volunteers from the local MTB club (though they are currently having issues with DOC bureaucratic BS). I clear the odd bit of windfall and will join them to lend a hand (and spade) next time they have a trail building day - great to have trails 10 min from town so I'm quite happy to help out.

There are only a handful of trails so far, that photo is the main through trail and there are a few steeper / more technical / less built-up ones branching off it (which DOC are currently calling unauthorised and closed, even though they've been there for years and the main trail is more recent). People just ride them anyway and there are plans to build more in future once the DOC issues are worked out.

Trail map here is missing a few bits but gives the general idea:

https://www.trailforks.com/region/cr...&lon=168.85798

----------


## Shearer

Excellent. Most areas in the country DOC seem to be coming around to allowing MTB trails to be built as long as it is done through the right channels. Good luck.

----------


## Maxx

> Pedaling up hill might sound like alot of hard work, but fuck it's rewarding & an awesome time to think ( great quiet meditation time aye ) & as for going down hill on a MTB, fuk me doing 70+ kph down some rocky arsed track wearing a lightweight open face helmet, a pair of baggy shorts & a T shirt for protection can be enormous fun but also enormous pain
> 
> 
> Great pic's & looks like a mint trail  @GravelBen


Your comment re biking up hill resonated......agree with (most of) it but I wonder if you experience the same thought of thought patterns as I? I consider I have done plenty of it (biking uphill) and my thoughts are generally confined to a fairly narrow "fuck this hurts...when is it gonna stop" kinda thing.

----------


## AWS

I have a decent mountain bike BUT am getting a little too old for long days on it, I'm 73 now.  I put this together for hunting coyotes down here on the desert.  Mornings are in the high 20'sFahr.(-3C.) but warms during the day but usually dry so just an extra jacket in the morning.  Running stand to stand I pack the jacket and wear a back scabbard with the rifle and caller in it.  I have it set up with a Garmin GPS with a local public lands chip in it.  It is a great little rig for running the desert two tracks and I can still run it on the highway which is illegal with an ATV.

----------


## Philipo

> Your comment re biking up hill resonated......agree with (most of) it but I wonder if you experience the same thought of thought patterns as I? I consider I have done plenty of it (biking uphill) and my thoughts are generally confined to a fairly narrow "fuck this hurts...when is it gonna stop" kinda thing.


Hahahaha yeah I enjoy climbing hills for some stupid reason ( done nearly 12,000mts this month already ) but depends on what ya riding too, had to ride my old bike this week as my Epic was getting serviced, fuk I missed riding a true light weight for climbing lol

----------


## GravelBen

Good to get out for a blast after being sick all week... even got my balls out of my handbag and hit some drops.  :ORLY: 

Croydon Bush by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## sightpicture

> I have a decent mountain bike BUT am getting a little too old for long days on it, I'm 73 now.  I put this together for hunting coyotes down here on the desert.  Mornings are in the high 20'sFahr.(-3C.) but warms during the day but usually dry so just an extra jacket in the morning.  Running stand to stand I pack the jacket and wear a back scabbard with the rifle and caller in it.  I have it set up with a Garmin GPS with a local public lands chip in it.  It is a great little rig for running the desert two tracks and I can still run it on the highway which is illegal with an ATV.
> 
> Attachment 124584


Nice setup.  Before April 2019 I used to go hunting with one of dem Kolpin rifle carriers mounted starboard on the right side of my '02 Dyna, and a sissy bar rack for my backpack. I don't do that anymore, because my bike got seriously keyed (tank and fairing) by some anti-gun nut at a DOC carpark (they left a note to be sure I did not mistake their motivation...). I'm guessing, looking at your location, New Mexico, that's not likely to happen to you. 

My best memory of New Mexico: heading back from Key West to LA, and being passed in New Mexico doing about 80 mph uphill on me motorsickle, by a elderly blue-rinse gal in an open-top Cadillac El Dorado with longhorns on the bonnet (i.e. hood for ye Yanquis) of her vehicle. Also, she was towing a horse trailer. The horse trailer was empty, which salvaged a little bit of my self-respect. :-)

----------


## Philipo

> Good to get out for a blast after being sick all week... even got my balls out of my handbag and hit some drops. 
> 
> Croydon Bush by Ben, on Flickr


Farken good stuff mate  :Cool:

----------


## Philipo

Here was my efforts for the month, to many hours spent climbing hills for me lol

----------


## GravelBen

A few photos from summer rides...

Rock drop by Ben, on Flickr

Steep? by Ben, on Flickr

Croydon Bush - Water Race Trail by Ben, on Flickr

White Horse lookout by Ben, on Flickr

Wriggly Beast trail by Ben, on Flickr

Twisted Monster trail by Ben, on Flickr

Richmond MTB Trail, Tekapo by Ben, on Flickr

Richmond MTB Trail, Tekapo by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## res

> A few photos from summer rides...
> 
> Rock drop by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> Steep? by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> Croydon Bush - Water Race Trail by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> White Horse lookout by Ben, on Flickr
> ...



that just makes me want summer- its all fat biking in the snow here right now, and it makes me feel so unfit. Its also much harder to get the speed needed to make gaps etc so hitting the ground more than I would like

----------


## SGR

Spent more time riding then hunting recently

----------


## res

> Spent more time riding then hunting recently Attachment 129383


Same place?

----------


## res

best trail I have riden lately, was a 8 hour climb with bikes broken down and strapped to backs to get to top. Doubt anyone had ever riden down before us and no formed track for the first half of the hill

----------


## GravelBen

Looks pretty chunky!

----------


## res

> Looks pretty chunky!


sure is, next trip to China Ill try and get a DH bike to the top of the hill- fairly sure we know how to half the climb time by taking another way up- and the ride down is awsome, if you like very tec(good trials skills needed) high exposure trails.

----------


## oraki

Makes my effort look novice. Should strap a couple of L plates to my bike...

----------


## Philipo

> Attachment 129390
> 
> best trail I have riden lately, was a 8 hour climb with bikes broken down and strapped to backs to get to top. Doubt anyone had ever riden down before us and no formed track for the first half of the hill


That looks horrid lol

Call me soft but I like riding on fast smooth sort'a stuff not "break ya neck" & "break ya face" evil shite like that

----------


## Philipo

> A few photos from summer rides...
> 
> Rock drop by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> Steep? by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> Croydon Bush - Water Race Trail by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> White Horse lookout by Ben, on Flickr
> ...


Looking good GB, think I need to come south to do some trails mate

----------


## res

> That looks horrid lol
> 
> Call me soft but I like riding on fast smooth sort'a stuff not "break ya neck" & "break ya face" evil shite like that


looking at the stats from bike parks, fast and smooth trails result in a higher % of riders needing ambulances. they seem to encourage riders to ride beyond there abilities more than the more tech trails. I find that on purpose built trails I have to be going so damn fast to enter that rewarding "edge of your skill set" zone that when I do go down its very bad

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Finally got the husky road legal, took the old man out and showed him how to go over a speed hump properly. The harley didnt do overly well in that department

----------


## 257weatherby

Enough of the pushbike stuff! 

One of my favorite racebikes

----------


## Spudattack

This finally arrived last week, been getting it all set up for first ride this weekend.



Thanks to @7mmwsm for organising and storing this for my youngster 


Cant wait to see the look on his face when we reveal it to him on Saturday before taking him to ride it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

> Enough of the pushbike stuff! 
> Attachment 130343
> One of my favorite racebikes


very nice, I'm waiting on summer to spend some horse tokens on a new to me track day motorbike

----------


## BRADS

Yamaha Tenere 700

----------


## outlander

Here's my silly old bike...I'm a silly old man, so I guess it's a fitting bicycle.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Here's my silly old bike...I'm a silly old man, so I guess it's a fitting bicycle.Attachment 130376


80 Sportster?

----------


## outlander

'76 Sporty with a '78 front end.

----------


## 257weatherby

Two wheels is nearly better than sex, but then you get these aggressive blokes in leather gear chasing you!!!! Better go faster, not sure what they want.............

----------


## the creeper

[QUOTE=BRADS;951400]Yamaha Tenere 700[IMG]

Was looking the T7 in Tga today....what's your thoughts so far Brads?

----------


## the creeper

My current team ride...
Hero shot from web

----------


## outlander

> My current team ride...Attachment 130433
> Hero shot from web
> Attachment 130434


A passing resemblance to the R80GS I had in 1980. Nice.

----------


## the creeper

Yes that was their intention

----------


## BRADS

[QUOTE=the creeper;951667]


> Yamaha Tenere 700[IMG]
> 
> Was looking the T7 in Tga today....what's your thoughts so far Brads?


Bloody Awesome

----------


## Spudattack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

[QUOTE=the creeper;951667]


> Yamaha Tenere 700[IMG]https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....easties-53145/
> 
> Was looking the T7 in Tga today....what's your thoughts so far Brads?


Lots of You Tube comparisons between the T7, KTM790 etc.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the frilly bits off the spokes?
Sorry I had to dash.

----------


## Spudattack

> Where's the frilly bits off the spokes?
> Sorry I had to dash.


All gone, first thing to go

No worries mate, was good to catch up
Thanks so much for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> All gone, first thing to go
> 
> No worries mate, was good to catch up
> Thanks so much for the help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did our hills look ok for biking on?
Try and get to our local bike ride on 1 March.

And that goes for any one else who is in to trail rides.
Our local school is having its annual fund raiser trail ride on 1 March.
Situated at Arohena, mid way between TeAwamutu and Mangakino.
Approx 30 km track (also a 5km track for those who prefer that option, and a pee wee track for the little guys and girls) through farm land with some nice views of the upper reaches of lake Arapuni. 
PM me if you want more details

----------


## Spudattack

> Did our hills look ok for biking on?
> Try and get to our local bike ride on 1 March.
> 
> And that goes for any one else who is in to trail rides.
> Our local school is having its annual fund raiser trail ride on 1 March.
> Situated at Arohena, mid way between TeAwamutu and Mangakino.
> Approx 30 km track (also a 5km track for those who prefer that option, and a pee wee track for the little guys and girls) through farm land with some nice views of the upper reaches of lake Arapuni. 
> PM me if you want more details


Yeah, looked awesome, some nice contour there for riding.

I am keen to come over, please flick me the details when you get a chance

If anyone else is going let me know, trail rides are always more fun if you have someone to ride with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 8pt Sika

My wife and I and 3 kids are all mad keen on dirt bikes

2009 KXF250
2005 CRF250R
2011 KX85
2003 CRF150F
2015 Pw50

----------


## Shearer

Went for a great ride over Takaka Hill this afternoon. Really impressed with the new Bridgestone S22s I have just put on the Duke.

----------


## Nathanfish

Sold this last year. Loud, slow, uncomfortable and handled like a peice of shit. I miss it.
Now all I have is this

----------


## Shearer

Step up I say.

----------


## Frogfeatures

But the pedal bike would be faster, surely ? :Grin:

----------


## Nathanfish

Haha yeah your not to far wrong.

----------


## AWS

The bike is getting me into some honey holes.

----------


## Fireflite

Out picking up some electric fence reals a couple of days ago.
A 5min visit turned into 1hr+ talking to a 70+ yr old and still doing it deer stalker.
Talk turned to bikes and I showed him some Pic's of mine.
He mentioned he had an old bike in the shed that he had under cover and never used.




It's now on it's way to a new home :Thumbsup:

----------


## bigbear

How many bikes and other things are sitting in sheds around nz like this

----------


## chrome

> Out picking up some electric fence reals a couple of days ago.
> A 5min visit turned into 1hr+ talking to a 70+ yr old and still doing it deer stalker.
> Talk turned to bikes and I showed him some Pic's of mine.
> He mentioned he had an old bike in the shed that he had under cover and never used.
> 
> 
> Attachment 132389
> 
> It's now on it's way to a new home


What  a gem

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Out picking up some electric fence reals a couple of days ago.
> A 5min visit turned into 1hr+ talking to a 70+ yr old and still doing it deer stalker.
> Talk turned to bikes and I showed him some Pic's of mine.
> He mentioned he had an old bike in the shed that he had under cover and never used.
> 
> 
> Attachment 132389
> 
> It's now on it's way to a new home


Wow! good score!

----------


## outlander

> Out picking up some electric fence reals a couple of days ago.
> A 5min visit turned into 1hr+ talking to a 70+ yr old and still doing it deer stalker.
> Talk turned to bikes and I showed him some Pic's of mine.
> He mentioned he had an old bike in the shed that he had under cover and never used.
> 
> 
> Attachment 132389
> 
> It's now on it's way to a new home


It's also stuff dreams are made of. Lucky man for sure.

----------


## erniec

Father had one on the farm also with the hi lo box

----------


## 308

KLX650

Heavy old and ugly like it's owner

----------


## Shearer

Just went for a quick spin on the Stumpy.

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 132455
> 
> KLX650
> 
> Heavy old and ugly like it's owner


Bet it still goes good though.

----------


## outlander

> Attachment 132455
> 
> KLX650
> 
> Heavy old and ugly like it's owner


Is that the ally frame, kick start KLX?

----------


## GravelBen

> Just went for a quick spin on the Stumpy.
> Attachment 133695


Where were you that has a natural ice skating pond, Naseby?

----------


## Shearer

> Where were you that has a natural ice skating pond, Naseby?


St Arnaud. Rode the fat bike on it last winter when it was frozen. That was a bit of fun.

----------


## GravelBen

> St Arnaud.


Nice, didn't realise it got cold enough for that up there.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Three days of frost in a row and we're in :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

Never tried a fatbike, must be a bit of a laugh. Been thinking about upsizing from the original 2.3 tyres to 2.5 or 2.6 on the Trance at some stage for an experiment, but thats still a long way off full fattie.

----------


## Shearer

> Never tried a fatbike, must be a bit of a laugh. Been thinking about upsizing from the original 2.3 tyres to 2.5 or 2.6 on the Trance at some stage for an experiment, but thats still a long way off full fattie.


My Stumpy is a 6Fattie so 3.0" tyres. In a word...awesome. Much better grip and very forgiving.  I run them at 14psi so there is the trade off of having to pedal a bit harder on the smooth stuff but well worth it when you start going down on the rough stuff.
PS Added a photo of the Fat bike on the ice.

----------


## Shearer

You can take a fatbike some interesting places. I run these tyres at 4psi.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just went for a quick spin on the Stumpy.
> Attachment 133695


Those real small front rings bikes have nowdays......is the ratio stepped up threw the hub or bottom bracket and is the ratio adjustable or whats the go?

----------


## GravelBen

> Those real small front rings bikes have nowdays......is the ratio stepped up threw the hub or bottom bracket and is the ratio adjustable or whats the go?


They just compensate with a wider range of cogs on the rear sprocket than they used to have, most new MTBs now are 11 or 12 speed with only one front ring to keep it lighter and simpler. No front derailler, less to go wrong, less likely to have chain jump off.

Mine is 12 speed, I find the 1x12 doesn't have quite as wide a gear range as my old 3x9 27-speed did - notice it mostly at the top end if riding on the road where you can spin out top gear and still be wanting more. No problem off road (better because its simpler), it still has a granny gear plently low enough for steep climbs and if you're going fast off road you're generally standing up on the pedals downhill not sitting down pedalling.

----------


## GravelBen

@Shearer that looks great fun, 4psi is funny as. Even 14psi on the Stumpy is super low compared to the 23-24 front and 27-28 rear I run on 29", must get great traction. 

I might experiment again with lower pressures once I'm back riding interesting stuff after the lockdown is over, but that seemed the sweet spot before for my >100kg on those tyres.

----------


## veitnamcam

> They just compensate with a wider range of cogs on the rear sprocket than they used to have, most new MTBs now are 11 or 12 speed with only one front ring to keep it lighter and simpler. No front derailler, less to go wrong, less likely to have chain jump off.
> 
> Mine is 12 speed, I find the 1x12 doesn't have quite as wide a gear range as my old 3x9 27-speed did - notice it mostly at the top end if riding on the road where you can spin out top gear and still be wanting more. No problem off road (better because its simpler), it still has a granny gear plently low enough for steep climbs and if you're going fast off road you're generally standing up on the pedals downhill not sitting down pedalling.


Ah I've never pedalled uphill....I got a downhill especially so I couldn't!
my 2000 giant team bike I got a bigger front gear because over about 80kph I couldn't put any meaningful effort into the bike.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## xtightg

2002 me and my new Fireblade.

----------


## Shearer

> @Shearer that looks great fun, 4psi is funny as. Even 14psi on the Stumpy is super low compared to the 23-24 front and 27-28 rear I run on 29", must get great traction. 
> 
> I might experiment again with lower pressures once I'm back riding interesting stuff after the lockdown is over, but that seemed the sweet spot before for my >100kg on those tyres.


Yeah. I'm a bit of a runt so that helps with the low pressures.

----------


## Frogfeatures

My first bike, the mighty Z50a
Bought it at 14 for $300.00
Pic from the web, cos at 14 I didn’t take any photos
Road legal, and because it was 49cc, no WOF needed.

----------


## 308

> Is that the ally frame, kick start KLX?


steel frame( I think), yes kick start
KLX 650A model in my case

I love the torque

Getting too heavy to flick around trails so I will look for something else as funds allow - I like the look of the 2T KTMs

----------


## GravelBen

> Ah I've never pedalled uphill....I got a downhill especially so I couldn't!
> my 2000 giant team bike I got a bigger front gear because over about 80kph I couldn't put any meaningful effort into the bike.


Ah one of those fruitloops!  :Thumbsup: 

You would need a bigger front gear on a new downhill bike than what Shearer or I have on all-rounder bikes, DH bikes only seem to have 6 or 7 gears too because uphill you'll be walking anyway.  :Psmiley:

----------


## outlander

> steel frame( I think), yes kick start
> KLX 650A model in my case
> 
> I love the torque
> 
> Getting too heavy to flick around trails so I will look for something else as funds allow - I like the look of the 2T KTMs


 I rebuilt this one in Cairns. It was the KLX650R which was kick only. The chick chased her boyfriend and he left with the key after locking the steering neck. After half a tin of WD 40, she decided that it was rusted tight. I paid $900 for it and restored it. Felt like a hippo and was very difficult to kick once in a dodgy position. Their cam chain adjusters were dodgy and a simple to make refashioned one is the go. Never ridden a KTM but they are the go to for many.

----------


## oraki

New (to me) bike day. Picked it up last week. First time with full suspension and feels like riding in a arm chair.

----------


## GravelBen

@veitnamcam this would be up your alley then...

https://www.evolutioncycles.co.nz/Pr...etallic-green#

----------


## veitnamcam

> @veitnamcam this would be up your alley then...
> 
> https://www.evolutioncycles.co.nz/Pr...etallic-green#


Pretty cool alright but these days I think I would prefer a electric.....be good for hunting getting into blocks.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

Got out for a token ride today, through a few local parks.





Wasn't quite keen enough to add the 10km of road each way to do my semi regular ~15km loop.

----------


## Shearer

Me too.

----------


## GravelBen

You win, looks much nicer up there today!

----------


## Shearer

Was a lovely day. Bit windy but.

----------


## Spudattack

Found some pics of my old bikes







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 308

> Attachment 134144Attachment 134145 I rebuilt this one in Cairns. It was the KLX650R which was kick only. The chick chased her boyfriend and he left with the key after locking the steering neck. After half a tin of WD 40, she decided that it was rusted tight. I paid $900 for it and restored it. Felt like a hippo and was very difficult to kick once in a dodgy position. Their cam chain adjusters were dodgy and a simple to make refashioned one is the go. Never ridden a KTM but they are the go to for many.


Looks a lot flasher than mine - yes those cam chain doohickeys often get a mention on the various forum threads. A bloody good score for $900, that's the only benefit of hanging around people who are "drama" - they often make irrational economic decisions to the benefit of others
I see you had your set up for road by the look of the tyres, mine has an old Land Transport plate on the neck so it was registered at some stage and while I do like the idea of a Motard I figure something that does two things (trail and road) often doesn't do each thing properly
Just my opinion, many would say that Motard is a thing all of its own..

I want an elec start on my next bike as it's a helluva lot easier if you've stalled it halfway up a steep bit
Also I'm really aware that tech has moved on a lot since the mid 90s and the modern 300/350s are pretty damn quick
Also I love two strokes

Do you still ride?

My mate has one of those new tyre setups with the inflated rim-wrapper that runs at high pressure so he can run the actual tyre really low pressure for more grip - he reckons that they are the absolute tits

----------


## mudgripz

1000 ways to have fun with bikes - with a motor or without.  

It was fascinating as a very young fella watching the development of the jap machines.  Very early 60s ones like the little Honda 125 Benley, then the Honda 305 Dream.  Bit young for those but then in late 60s/early 70s we had some the real milestone bikes that changed the motorbike market forever.  These included the Suzuki T20 (6 speed 250), the awesome Kawasaki 500 triple H1 - a helluva machine.  Then the first of the superbikes - the CB750F four Honda - and a little later the mighty Kawasaki Z1 900. Great to see even now.

I had the 1971 T250R Suzuki - a very quick little 2-stroke, and a bit later three 750 fours - a 1977 CB750F, late 80s Suzuki GSX750, and a very fast '86 Yamaha 750FZ.  FZ Yamaha by far the quickest and a brilliant roadholder for the day, but the older Honda '77 CB750F easily my favourite. Brilliant old cruiser - very comfortable for hour after hour of open road riding.

https://en.suzukiclub.cz/gallery_detail.php?id=705

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ferx75nWHH8

https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds...0/1396985.html

Absolute treat even looking at pics again - would very much like another old Honda 750F   :Have A Nice Day:   :Have A Nice Day:    I wonder....

----------


## mudgripz

This is a good link on the development of the superbikes in the seventies - some very interesting machines here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HESIjHvOjtw

----------


## Ryan

> Found some pics of my old bikes
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back in the "big spud" days.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Spudattack

> Back in the "big spud" days.


Haha, yep! Shocker

Heres a better one




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Glad there are some local MTB tracks still open to keep me occupied.

----------


## outlander

> Looks a lot flasher than mine - yes those cam chain doohickeys often get a mention on the various forum threads. A bloody good score for $900, that's the only benefit of hanging around people who are "drama" - they often make irrational economic decisions to the benefit of others
> I see you had your set up for road by the look of the tyres, mine has an old Land Transport plate on the neck so it was registered at some stage and while I do like the idea of a Motard I figure something that does two things (trail and road) often doesn't do each thing properly
> Just my opinion, many would say that Motard is a thing all of its own..
> 
> I want an elec start on my next bike as it's a helluva lot easier if you've stalled it halfway up a steep bit
> Also I'm really aware that tech has moved on a lot since the mid 90s and the modern 300/350s are pretty damn quick
> Also I love two strokes
> 
> Do you still ride?
> ...


You're right on all counts, especially regarding electric starts.  I do still ride and presently I've just done a ground up restore (rebuild) of a '76 XLCH. It's again a kick start bike ( never learn) and my first and last Harley. Having just survived a quad bypass, the bloody thing still insists on always starting on the last kick. My philosophy is that it's me or it...the bastard. I'll post a mugshot of the prick.

----------


## outlander

> 1000 ways to have fun with bikes - with a motor or without.  
> 
> It was fascinating as a very young fella watching the development of the jap machines.  Very early 60s ones like the little Honda 125 Benley, then the Honda 305 Dream.  Bit young for those but then in late 60s/early 70s we had some the real milestone bikes that changed the motorbike market forever.  These included the Suzuki T20 (6 speed 250), the awesome Kawasaki 500 triple H1 - a helluva machine.  Then the first of the superbikes - the CB750F four Honda - and a little later the mighty Kawasaki Z1 900. Great to see even now.
> 
> I had the 1971 T250R Suzuki - a very quick little 2-stroke, and a bit later three 750 fours - a 1977 CB750F, late 80s Suzuki GSX750, and a very fast '86 Yamaha 750FZ.  FZ Yamaha by far the quickest and a brilliant roadholder for the day, but the older Honda '77 CB750F easily my favourite. Brilliant old cruiser - very comfortable for hour after hour of open road riding.
> 
> https://en.suzukiclub.cz/gallery_detail.php?id=705
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ferx75nWHH8
> ...


We must have the good times in the same era. I had most of those bikes you speak of, barring a few. Honda Fours I owned from the 350F, 500F,750F and even the first Goldwing,which I wrote off. Hell, if we could have kept them all hey?

----------


## outlander

> Looks a lot flasher than mine - yes those cam chain doohickeys often get a mention on the various forum threads. A bloody good score for $900, that's the only benefit of hanging around people who are "drama" - they often make irrational economic decisions to the benefit of others
> I see you had your set up for road by the look of the tyres, mine has an old Land Transport plate on the neck so it was registered at some stage and while I do like the idea of a Motard I figure something that does two things (trail and road) often doesn't do each thing properly
> Just my opinion, many would say that Motard is a thing all of its own..
> 
> I want an elec start on my next bike as it's a helluva lot easier if you've stalled it halfway up a steep bit
> Also I'm really aware that tech has moved on a lot since the mid 90s and the modern 300/350s are pretty damn quick
> Also I love two strokes
> 
> Do you still ride?
> ...


 The Harley and an attempt at a supermotard from a 1997 Suzuki Bandit 10 years ago.

----------


## Shearer

You made the Bandit shrink. :Have A Nice Day:  Looks smaller than original.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Attachment 134741Attachment 134742Attachment 134743Attachment 134744 The Harley and an attempt at a supermotard from a 1997 Suzuki Bandit 10 years ago.


I love what you did with that Sportster, those whitewalls are an excellent classic touch.

I’m boring, ride Harleys but did have a Suzuki XN85. ( some of you will have to google that to figure out what one is)

----------


## mudgripz

What was Honda 350 four like Outlander - I never rode one?  Also never rode the Suzuki water jacket 750 2 stroke or the Kawasaki H2 750 triple - the 500 triple was handful enough!  Yes worth coin now all of them. The Yamaha FZ750 I had was an 86 from memory and an amazing sportsbike. But.... it was very firm in ride/suspension/seating and only comfortable for 60-90 minute rides. Hopeless as a cruiser

The bike I'd most like to have from the past would still be a CB750F - anywhere from '69 to 80 or so. Good power, fair handling, very flexible torque - lovely cruisers..  If buying now I'd be looking at new Triumph Bonnies etc, but also saw a very nice Suzi 1000SV twin recently. Looked like a good open road bike. Yamaha W800? well rated cruiser, but would it have the character...

----------


## outlander

> You made the Bandit shrink. Looks smaller than original.


In fact, it ended up a lot higher at the back. I changed the dog bones for shorter ones ( 1" from memory) which raised the back and then fitted a rear shock from a GSXR 1100 which again was longer. It put a lot of weight on the front which made it a very nimble and capable handler. I advanced the timing 5 deg, fitted 1100 cams and dropped the front sprocket 1 tooth. How I survived with a full frame of skin is a mystery.

----------


## outlander

> What was Honda 350 four like Outlander - I never rode one?  Also never rode the Suzuki water jacket 750 2 stroke or the Kawasaki H2 750 triple - the 500 triple was handful enough!  Yes worth coin now all of them. The Yamaha FZ750 I had was an 86 from memory and an amazing sportsbike. But.... it was very firm in ride/suspension/seating and only comfortable for 60-90 minute rides. Hopeless as a cruiser
> 
> The bike I'd most like to have from the past would still be a CB750F - anywhere from '69 to 80 or so. Good power, fair handling, very flexible torque - lovely cruisers..  If buying now I'd be looking at new Triumph Bonnies etc, but also saw a very nice Suzi 1000SV twin recently. Looked like a good open road bike. Yamaha W800? well rated cruiser, but would it have the character...


The CB350 F was an exceptionally smooth bike. It would start just by looking at the start button. Unfortunately, with the extra weight, the cheaper CB350 twin out performed it, was cheaper and way lighter. Still hanker after another CB 350 twin.The Suzuki 750 kettle was also a weighty bugger and if you came from a four stroke, it would tend to run quicker into corners, so a handful of brakes were needed to compensate for engine braking! I never had one out run my 70's CB 750 four though. I only knew a bloke with an FZ 750 and it hauled big time. They had 5 valve heads and screamed, with handling to match. Visually reminds me of the RZ500 I had in '84. The early Fours, as you know, were the fasted of the bunch with bigger carbs and a higher cam. They supposedly put out near 67 bhp where as the '74 I owned was somewhere in the high 50 bhp mark. The SV 1000 in the naked version I thought was the dogs balls. Wonder why they never sold very well? Perhaps because the Ducati monster was so desirable, lighter and more nimble. The new Triumphs and the W800, I have not a clue about. Cheers.

----------


## outlander

> I love what you did with that Sportster, those whitewalls are an excellent classic touch.
> 
> Im boring, ride Harleys but did have a Suzuki XN85. ( some of you will have to google that to figure out what one is)


The XN and the CX650 turbo bikes never really caught on. Only ever rode the CX and felt that the price and disappointing response from the engine ruled it out for my use. How did the 850 perform?

----------


## outlander

> I love what you did with that Sportster, those whitewalls are an excellent classic touch.
> 
> Im boring, ride Harleys but did have a Suzuki XN85. ( some of you will have to google that to figure out what one is)


That Sporty is possibly the only bike I've built or owned in 55 years that will loose me money. Not even break even. Never again...

----------


## Finnwolf

> The XN and the CX650 turbo bikes never really caught on. Only ever rode the CX and felt that the price and disappointing response from the engine ruled it out for my use. How did the 850 perform?


They’re XN85 because they put out 85hp, they’re actually 650cc

It rode like and handled well, after the T-Sport Superglide it felt like scooter on steroids, when the boost came on it really rocketed but predictably so.
A bike I regret selling, it’s now in the hand of a NI collector.

----------


## mudgripz

I remember seeing odd turbo bikes but they didn't sell so well - I guess because the new fours were very powerful.  TN85 looks a beauty..

My FZ750 was a real groundbreaker.  Track bred from Yamaha racing team, and that 5 valve per cyl motor was a dream to rev. Very smooth with effortless surge to redline cutout at 11k. Great 7-11k powerband. More of a short travel sports bike but what fun!!.  

Here's an absolute cracker of a vid from about 1986-7 featuring a track race between the top Ferrari Testarossa of the day, an FZ750 road bike, and a racing Yamaha YZR500. Giacomo Agostini (great bike champion) on the little FZ. It's a doozy... turn the sound on the vid ..

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x563wqe

----------


## Shearer

Went for a quick spin into town for fuel and some groceries (we were out of Easter eggs).
Fueled up with the NPD100. Good medicine for the Duke.

----------


## mark_k

My skid machine has now been converted to a family wagon..

----------


## veitnamcam

Found some old photos in the wardrobe today.

Kdx 200c2 



91 kx125 



2000 Giant ATX1 team bike,first one in NZ.

----------


## outlander

> Found some old photos in the wardrobe today.
> 
> Kdx 200c2 
> 
> Attachment 135765
> 
> 91 kx125 
> 
> Attachment 135766
> ...


Those 80's air cooled KDX 200's were the bike to have in enduros. Lighter than the KDX 250 of the time and did it all. Nothing like a 125 MX bike for just pure fun. If I were 45 years younger again...

----------


## Inder

My 1998 Royal Enfield Machismo




Yours Truly at Mighty Changla, A mountain pass in Leh, Ladakh region. 




A close-up




-Inder

----------


## bazz61

Rode my brothers 350 four in the  80s , more noise than performance , my ride then was a rd 200 yammy always wanted a 250 0r 350 rd , ended up with a yellow dt yammy 400 , lovely bike , used to drag race tt500s , could beat them of the mark but that was about it , fun memories .

----------


## tiroahunta

> Rode my brothers 350 four in the  80s , more noise than performance , my ride then was a rd 200 yammy always wanted a 250 0r 350 rd , ended up with a yellow dt yammy 400 , lovely bike , used to drag race tt500s , could beat them of the mark but that was about it , fun memories .


Had a RD 350 LC many moons ago. Bad lot of circumstances meant I didnt get to ride it much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## muzza

350/4 was a tiny bike . And much dearer to build than the 350 twins. The 400/4 was an iconic bike with the sexy upswept exhaust though, and much better performance. But not a 750 .....

----------


## Shearer

> Had a RD 350 LC many moons ago. Bad lot of circumstances meant I didn’t get to ride it much. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RD400 was my first ever road bike. Lots of fun memories on that. Taught me never to lend a road bike to anyone though :Oh Noes:

----------


## mudgripz

Reed valve Yammy RD350 was a neat little unit too back in the day..   Of all my bikes however, the one i liked most and would have now was the 77 Honda CB750F - great old girl - marvellous cruiser.  

One thing I've learned with bikes and cars is that the fastest, the most expensive, the most horsepower, the quickest to 100kmh etc - does not mean the best bike/car. Good performance yes, but a style you like, excellent ride/drive, comfort etc are better criteria. Unless racing...

----------


## Gkp

My old trusty getting taken for a joy ride by a deer with no head. Still can't figure out how he could see where he was going!

----------


## rossi.45

present ride . . Triumph 900 Scrambler . .  carb model

----------


## 6x47

> .. The 400/4 was an iconic bike with the sexy upswept exhaust though, and much better performance. But not a 750 .....


I had a Water Bus at the time, the first twin disc model, and a mate had a 400/4. You had to rev the shit out of the 400 to get it to do much, certainly wasn't on the same performance planet as the RDs. Super smooth though

----------


## outlander

> I had a Water Bus at the time, the first twin disc model, and a mate had a 400/4. You had to rev the shit out of the 400 to get it to do much, certainly wasn't on the same performance planet as the RDs. Super smooth though


I had the 350 Four and it wasn't a match for the CB350. Smooth as butter, yes indeed.

----------


## Shearer

Gone to the dark side and bought a cruiser.

Well it has a cruiser engine anyway. 1670cc, 150nm torque at 3750RPM :Cool: 
The rest is proper bike. R1 suspension, 6 pot brakes, and alloy chassis.

----------


## Ftx325

very nice @Shearer ... they have a lot of presence in the flesh those machines. Bit on the heavy side but beats a straight out cruiser any day. Now just ditch the factory pipes and the ktm orange paint ..?

----------


## Shearer

> very nice @Shearer ... they have a lot of presence in the flesh those machines. Bit on the heavy side but beats a straight out cruiser any day. Now just ditch the factory pipes and the ktm orange paint ..?


Haha. Not likely. I own 2 KTMs and like orange. I think I will keep it pretty standard.

----------


## Ftx325

> Haha. Not likely. I own 2 KTMs and like orange. I think I will keep it pretty standard.


Ktm fan eh....I well, I won't hold that against you...at least you've got one bike with the right logo on the tank.      :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

What's not to like about this???

----------


## Ftx325

mate ... i'll give you that one. That is a proper bike by anyone's standard. especially stunning in black. Friend of mine used to have one I rode a couple of times but I never quite gelled with the seating position. It was certainly an exciting ride though, great engine with power all over the show and pulled like a schoolboy out of the corners...

----------


## outlander

> Gone to the dark side and bought a cruiser.
> Attachment 152510
> Well it has a cruiser engine anyway. 1670cc, 150nm torque at 3750RPM
> The rest is proper bike. R1 suspension, 6 pot brakes, and alloy chassis.


An allen key and some GP pipes would enhance it tremendously. Very nice.

----------


## Jewcati

> What's not to like about this???
> Attachment 152517


Have always wanted to try on an RC8... Love the aggressive styling.

----------


## trapperjohn

> Gone to the dark side and bought a cruiser.
> Attachment 152510
> Well it has a cruiser engine anyway. 1670cc, 150nm torque at 3750RPM
> The rest is proper bike. R1 suspension, 6 pot brakes, and alloy chassis.


Thats bizarre, never seen one before. reverse cone muffler, bevel drive cam, looks like a harley had a one night stand with an old school ducati.
How heavy is this??

----------


## Shearer

> Thats bizarre, never seen one before. reverse cone muffler, bevel drive cam, looks like a harley had a one night stand with an old school ducati.
> How heavy is this??


250kgs dry. Yeah. It was a bit of an odd (but fun) concept. They were $30K new in NZ when they came out. Sort of Japans take on a Buell.

----------


## Ftx325

They use the engine from the cruiser model and bump up the torque a bit with some tuning , made a new frame and threw sports bike suspension and brakes on. 
They sound awesome with decent pipes and from what I've been told by a couple of guys I know who have owned them , one of them done right up , actually handle surprisingly well for a heavy bike.
I seriously looked at one myself at one point for a bit of a project.

----------


## trapperjohn

> 250kgs dry. Yeah. It was a bit of an odd (but fun) concept. They were $30K new in NZ when they came out. Sort of Japans take on a Buell.


Hmmm a tad weighty. Nothing wrong with the concept would assume by just looking at the design that she handled the weight and power quite well.
By the looks alone its exactly what the early Duke bevels and modern Harley's should or could have been.
If I know the Japs it will be an improvement on a Buell.

At 30k I will keep my eyes out for a pre-loved one.
Very nice.

----------


## Shearer

I first rode one about 10 years ago and really liked it but at the time I was a one bike guy and it just wasn't practical. Small tank and no fuel gauge were things I didn't like. They do handle well. Very planted and precise and more nimble than their size would suggest.

----------


## Shearer

> Hmmm a tad weighty. Nothing wrong with the concept would assume by just looking at the design that she handled the weight and power quite well.
> By the looks alone its exactly what the early Duke bevels and modern Harley's should or could have been.
> If I know the Japs it will be an improvement on a Buell.
> 
> At 30k I will keep my eyes out for a pre-loved one.
> Very nice.


I think Harley finally got it right here.

Bit spendy but.

----------


## Ftx325

> I think Harley finally got it right here.
> Attachment 152558
> Bit spendy but.


I don't see the harley boys riding one of those... not abnoxious enough with the silent hair dryer motor. That won't scare small children and animals or be echoing around the neighborhood from 3k away at 4 in the morning or make much of an impact whooshing into the pub carpark....

----------


## trapperjohn

> I don't see the harley boys riding one of those... not abnoxious enough with the silent hair dryer motor. That won't scare small children and animals or be echoing around the neighborhood from 3k away at 4 in the morning or make much of an impact whooshing into the pub carpark....


Well I spy sports mono shock, USD forks and Brembo brakes just point it in the right direction and go (not to sure how far though) just add a tape recording of something abnoxious to keep the harley purists, cough twats happy.

The Yammies way cool though.

----------


## Shearer

I spoke to a salesman in the Harley shop and I said it would be a good idea to buy one and put it in the shed as a collectable. He said that would be a waste as they were such fun to ride. I nearly said "like a real bike" but there were too many big hairy guys in black tee shirts about to make that a good idea.
https://ultimatemotorcycling.com/201...23-fast-facts/

----------


## trapperjohn

> I spoke to a salesman in the Harley shop and I said it would be a good idea to buy one and put it in the shed as a collectable. He said that would be a waste as they were such fun to ride. I nearly said "like a real bike" but there were too many big hairy guys in black tee shirts about to make that a good idea.
> https://ultimatemotorcycling.com/201...23-fast-facts/


Thanks for sharing link, some good reading.
really 60 conservative miles on a single charge.... miles not ks, Impressive.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I think Harley finally got it right here.
> Attachment 152558
> Bit spendy but.


Wow Harley technology just took a leap forward 100 years technology wise and missed all the good stuff like OHC, turbos, high compression etc in the middle.

----------


## outlander

> Thats bizarre, never seen one before. reverse cone muffler, bevel drive cam, looks like a harley had a one night stand with an old school ducati.
> How heavy is this??


'That's bizarre'... and that's so true.  Consider the world shocking KO 750 Honda of yesteryear 1969. Still, when the people of the day produce an alternative battery powered one, I'll be long gone with no regrets.

----------


## outlander

> I think Harley finally got it right here.
> Attachment 152558
> Bit spendy but.


That's shit judged by any concept of a motorbike.

----------


## outlander

> Well I spy sports mono shock, USD forks and Brembo brakes just point it in the right direction and go (not to sure how far though) just add a tape recording of something abnoxious to keep the harley purists, cough twats happy.
> 
> The Yammies way cool though.


I agree with all you say except about the 'Yammie' thing and the 'cough twats'. Whaz dat?

----------


## outlander

> I spoke to a salesman in the Harley shop and I said it would be a good idea to buy one and put it in the shed as a collectable. He said that would be a waste as they were such fun to ride. I nearly said "like a real bike" but there were too many big hairy guys in black tee shirts about to make that a good idea.
> https://ultimatemotorcycling.com/201...23-fast-facts/


Did he mention the hairy queue for the free arseless chaps ..?

----------


## rugerman

> Did he mention the  queue for the free hairy arse chaps ..?


Fixed it for ewe  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## outlander

> Fixed it for ewe


Phew. Thanks man.

----------


## Finnwolf

> I don't see the harley boys riding one of those... not abnoxious enough with the silent hair dryer motor. That won't scare small children and animals or be echoing around the neighborhood from 3k away at 4 in the morning or make much of an impact whooshing into the pub carpark....


Plus theyll hardly get from one pub to the next before the battery goes flat. (Depending on how far apart the pubs  are - your result may differ)

----------


## GravelBen

Gotta watch out for those chromosexuals!  :ORLY:

----------


## GravelBen

I liked this sign on Saturday:

A good sign. by Ben, on Flickr

(on 'Hot Rod' trail at Coronet Peak, brilliant fun it was too)

----------


## rugerman

Aw come on. Enough speed and you could make the other side  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## res2

shaking down the new fat bike, I think its going to make a better hunting rig that the trail bike

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 155507
> 
> shaking down the new fat bike, I think its going to make a better hunting rig that the trail bike


Nice. What breed?

----------


## res2

> Nice. What breed?


its a 2020 Rocky Mountain Blizzard 50 with a few upgrades

----------


## Shearer

Latest garage filler.

----------


## Ftx325

Nice... Full power version I assume @Shearer?
They sound lovely and give a bit more midrange if you put decent mufflers on them. Watch the bendy bits holding the front wheel under braking or hard cornering though , the weakest part of an otherwise impressive machine

----------


## Shearer

> Nice... Full power version I assume @Shearer?
> They sound lovely and give a bit more midrange if you put decent mufflers on them. Watch the bendy bits holding the front wheel under braking or hard cornering though , the weakest part of an otherwise impressive machine


No. Not the V-boost model (unfortunately) but very tidy for 1993. I don't expect I will be dragging a knee on it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ftx325

Shame it's not v-boost , real arm stretchers those... I'm still jealous though....     :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

> Shame it's not v-boost , real arm stretchers those... I'm still jealous though....


Yeah. At the time 145 (claimed) hp was good but I own fast bikes so I accept this as an ill handling cruiser. And it's orange like my other ones :Grin:

----------


## outlander

Torque city. Should still leave an impressive black stripe on the throttle in second gear.

----------


## timattalon

Picked this up yesterday. Looking forward to work starting now as this is what I will use to get there and back....(Well thats what I told the wife to explain why I bought it...)

----------


## csmiffy

> Latest garage filler.
> Attachment 157747


i was considering one of theses 4 years ago when i thought i could afford one. Not so great for pillion and that wouldve been one of the main reasons for getting on.
Got offered a ride of a brand spanker one at the Pike run 2016 after having a chat with a guy. It was his 3rd i think. My own recognition of lack of talent plus the fact i'd had a few beers made me regretfully decline the offer  @timattalon the katana will go well

----------


## PerazziSC3

Anyone else running an ebike? Gets a fair few places, early days however

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Attachment 159052
> 
> Anyone else running an ebike? Gets a fair few places, early days however


Been very tempted to join the craze. Lot of places they would sure be handy for access. 
I have to wonder though how long before doc ban them from certain areas as they have done with motorcycles. Granted a lot of that has to do with the noise and mess people make on motorbikes but if they really do catch on then it could mean a lot more traffic into "fragile environments"

----------


## GravelBen

I think e-bikes are technically not allowed in some places as it is because they come under general rules against motorised vehicles, doc might just turn a blind eye though as they can be quite selective about when and where they bother enforcing rules.

----------


## Southcity

Having had CT 90’s and 110’s over the years I have just taken delivery of a new Honda CT125 Hunter Cub. Got front and centre racks to fit. Intend to gear it down a little. A few mod cons. Fuel injection and abs.

----------


## outlander

> Having had CT 90’s and 110’s over the years I have just taken delivery of a new Honda CT125 Hunter Cub. Got front and centre racks to fit. Intend to gear it down a little. A few mod cons. Fuel injection and abs. 
> 
> Attachment 159059


Huge difference from the old ones. Even fuel injection.

----------


## XR500

I use a 2 stroke two wheeler to get into an AWFUL lot of places. Ridden sensibly, and with 45 years on 2 wheels behind me I can say that it all depends on how you ride as to how much damage is done. In many paces I would challenge a person to see where I have just been. I have also ridden to within 100m of grazing deer, again with wind and control of the bike being paramount. It can make for a very easy carry out :Thumbsup: 

I will also confirm that muppets do indeed ruin almost anything for everyone. And having been involved in organising some pretty big events, muppetry runs at about 10-15% of the general populace :Omg:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Latest garage filler.
> Attachment 157747


I never would have picked you to buy a cruiser!
You will need to eat 5 pies a day to fill the seat.

----------


## uk_exile

> Attachment 159052
> 
> Anyone else running an ebike? Gets a fair few places, early days however


That's an old school Trance! I had the next model. What conversion kit have you used? I've got a similiar era Anthem hanging on wall that I've thought about converting to a lazy commuter.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> That's an old school Trance! I had the next model. What conversion kit have you used? I've got a similiar era Anthem hanging on wall that I've thought about converting to a lazy commuter.


You need an alder style bike e.g pre 2010 ish to make the conversion really simple, most new full suspension bikes don't have space to fit the battery etc. 

Also the bottom bracket on the new ones is sometimes a press fit where as the older bikes are the standard screw type. 

This is a bafang 1000watt conversion from aliexpress. Cost is circa $1800 with battery.

You need to do a bit of research to make sure things fit and are compatible but heaps of examples online as these seem to be the most popular motor. Good thing is they actually have a throttle not just peddle assist so if you need to push you can gently throttle it up steep stuff

----------


## Shearer

> i was considering one of theses 4 years ago when i thought i could afford one. Not so great for pillion and that wouldve been one of the main reasons for getting on.
> Got offered a ride of a brand spanker one at the Pike run 2016 after having a chat with a guy. It was his 3rd i think. My own recognition of lack of talent plus the fact i'd had a few beers made me regretfully decline the offer  @timattalon the katana will go well


Funny you say that. It is my wife’s favourite as a passenger.

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 159052
> 
> Anyone else running an ebike? Gets a fair few places, early days however



Must be hard not to smash that motor on things?

----------


## outlander

> I never would have picked you to buy a cruiser!
> You will need to eat 5 pies a day to fill the seat.


Not sure that you'd call it a cruiser. The ones I observed back in the 90's were all smoking their back wheels. I think they were around 125 hp.

----------


## Shearer

> I never would have picked you to buy a cruiser!
> You will need to eat 5 pies a day to fill the seat.



Yeah. Bit different I must say. Bought more as an investment than an everyday ride. Pies do sound like a good idea though

----------


## Ftx325

I think the newer models are closer to 180hp . I would be quite happy to park one of those in the lounge ,... I mean shed

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yeah. Bit different I must say. Bought more as an investment than an everyday ride. Pies do sound like a good idea though


Bikes are an investment now?
Typically I must have been doing it wrong mine all cost me heaps 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

[QUOTE=Shearer;1115373]Must be hard not to smash tha

Doesn't seem to be an issue

----------


## Shearer

> Bikes are an investment now?
> Typically I must have been doing it wrong mine all cost me heaps 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


Haha. Mine have so far too but I am not chasing the latest and greatest anymore and it's nicer to go out into the garage and look at the bikes than get a bank statement saying I had earned fuck all interest that month.
I used to own an RG500. I sold it for $3700 about 25 years ago. I saw one sell on trade me a couple of months ago for $23,500. I missed the boat on that one.
If you still owned any of your dirt bikes you used to I think you would be amazed what they are worth now.

----------


## Ftx325

> Haha. Mine have so far too but I am not chasing the latest and greatest anymore and it's nicer to go out into the garage and look at the bikes than get a bank statement saying I had earned fuck all interest that month.
> I used to own an RG500. I sold it for $3700 about 25 years ago. I saw one sell on trade me a couple of months ago for $23,500. I missed the boat on that one.
> If you still owned any of your dirt bikes you used to I think you would be amazed what they are worth now.


mid to late 70's early 80's honda xr's are going for anything up to 10k plus if in good original condition ......
and when I see the price of the original cb750 honda fours I feel like a good cry ... if only I had kept mine .
But it's the same situation with my 68 holden hk monaro I used to have , and the mk2 ford escort , and the mitsi galant and so on....
I often wonder which modern bikes/cars will actually increase in value in say 30 yrs .

----------


## Shearer

Yeah. I know what you mean. It's easy with the benefit of hindsight and having the money to be able to do it at the time.
I wish I could have afforded to just stick the RG (and a number of others) under a cover and keep it for 25 years. Who knows what people will desire in the future? Maybe a 2020 Live Wire?

----------


## outlander

> I think the newer models are closer to 180hp . I would be quite happy to park one of those in the lounge ,... I mean shed


Yip. The old girls could gather their skirts alright. Left black stripes up and down the roads in South Africa.

----------


## outlander

> Haha. Mine have so far too but I am not chasing the latest and greatest anymore and it's nicer to go out into the garage and look at the bikes than get a bank statement saying I had earned fuck all interest that month.
> I used to own an RG500. I sold it for $3700 about 25 years ago. I saw one sell on trade me a couple of months ago for $23,500. I missed the boat on that one.
> If you still owned any of your dirt bikes you used to I think you would be amazed what they are worth now.


My RZ500 missed the money boat as well. The KX500 sold for $7500 last year, so you win some and loose some.

----------


## outlander

> mid to late 70's early 80's honda xr's are going for anything up to 10k plus if in good original condition ......
> and when I see the price of the original cb750 honda fours I feel like a good cry ... if only I had kept mine .
> But it's the same situation with my 68 holden hk monaro I used to have , and the mk2 ford escort , and the mitsi galant and so on....
> I often wonder which modern bikes/cars will actually increase in value in say 30 yrs .


Probably the ones that are desirable now. Thirty odd years ago would produce the Fireblades, GSXR's. Yamaha XS650 twins and as you mentioned, the first of the Honda Fours till '76.  All easy to identify as money spinners. This generation would know the latest hot shot bikes backwards, but as it was with us, no idea which to store for 40 years under the bed.

----------


## Ftx325

> My RZ500 missed the money boat as well. The KX500 sold for $7500 last year, so you win some and loose some.


Kx500 would have been a right animal to ride @outlander.
I take back my quip about building up arm strength. You must have plenty already to keep a hold on that beast mate. I've ridden a few of the big bore trailies over the years and frankly found the thought of that much power , especially the big 2 smokers , on loose ground a tad intimidating. Mind you I am not a very good off road rider...

----------


## Ftx325

> Probably the ones that are desirable now. Thirty odd years ago would produce the Fireblades, GSXR's. Yamaha XS650 twins and as you mentioned, the first of the Honda Fours till '76.  All easy to identify as money spinners. This generation would know the latest hot shot bikes backwards, but as it was with us, no idea which to store for 40 years under the bed.


I agree with you ...but... Most of those bikes were kind of landmarks for the industry as all the ones you mentioned , and you could probably add the first r1 and r6 models to that list also , but I don't think there has really been anything groundbreaking since . Rather an evolution of design. Except maybe those helicopter engined beasts....

----------


## Southcity

90kmh

----------


## Southcity

> whats cruising speed for this would be a good bike for checking trap lines but need to stay infront of them milk tankers on the sealed roads.


Sorry didn’t attach quote. 90kph is a good cruising speed.

----------


## outlander

> Kx500 would have been a right animal to ride @outlander.
> I take back my quip about building up arm strength. You must have plenty already to keep a hold on that beast mate. I've ridden a few of the big bore trailies over the years and frankly found the thought of that much power , especially the big 2 smokers , on loose ground a tad intimidating. Mind you I am not a very good off road rider...


The KX, at my level of riding really was intimidating on the loose stuff. Wrong gear and a tad too much juice at the wrong time/place and it would get away from you. Nice to wheelie off the throttle though. I had a YZ465 back in 1980 which ran hard  
 for the era and gave the road bikes of the day berries to around 100kmh.

----------


## outlander

> I agree with you ...but... Most of those bikes were kind of landmarks for the industry as all the ones you mentioned , and you could probably add the first r1 and r6 models to that list also , but I don't think there has really been anything groundbreaking since . Rather an evolution of design. Except maybe those helicopter engined beasts....


Right again. In all honesty, I've ridden very few recent 'superbikes'. The R1, GSXR 1000 and a Ducati 916 is about all I can relate to and that was all about 25 years ago. They were 50 bhp behind the latest crop and were way faster than I could handle. At age 64 modern bikes hold little interest for me now.  As you say, nothing groundbreaking since.

----------


## timattalon

> Funny you say that. It is my wifes favourite as a passenger.


I am hoping my Wife will feel the same....

----------


## Shearer

My new work vehicle for the next two weeks.

----------


## Jusepy

Can i put my Three wheel beast on here > ??

----------


## MSL

> Can i put my Three wheel beast on here > ??


You will need to start a trike porn thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## muzza



----------


## Finnwolf

> Attachment 159754



Known to some as a Honda-Guzzi. :Grin:

----------


## muzza

This is the 650 version - the best of them all.

----------


## timattalon

> This is the 650 version - the best of them all.


I had a mate with the GL400 like that....when we stopped he would put his gloves on each head and have warm gloves .....

----------


## Ftx325

New electric scooter....Velociraptor
Around 70-80 kph flat out.
Chinese but seems reasonable quality with surprising amount of go.... 
Motor mounts in rear hub.
Some nice cnc machining of foot pegs etc...

----------


## veitnamcam

> New electric scooter....Velociraptor
> Around 70-80 kph flat out.
> Chinese but seems reasonable quality with surprising amount of go.... 
> Motor mounts in rear hub.
> Some nice cnc machining of foot pegs etc...
> 
> 
> Attachment 161914


Is it easy to wheelie?

----------


## Ftx325

I cannot confirm or deny for fear of incriminating myself ....    :Cool:

----------


## Joe_90

> New electric scooter....Velociraptor


Reminds me of a tshirt I saw once:

----------


## outlander

> I cannot confirm or deny for fear of incriminating myself ....


You didn't did you? You rode it..!

----------


## outlander

A proper intercourse magnet. Matching Lycra and it's 'hello sailor'.

----------


## Ftx325

> A proper intercourse magnet. Matching Lycra and it's 'hello sailor'.


had some experience of that have you ..... 
sounds unsettlingly like you know what you are talking about ....   :Psmiley:

----------


## rewa

> Can i put my Three wheel beast on here > ??


sounds like it 'overqualifies' by one wheel

----------


## outlander

> had some experience of that have you ..... 
> sounds unsettlingly like you know what you are talking about ....


Nah...shit. Just playing along. Sorry.

----------


## Ftx325

> Nah...shit. Just playing along. Sorry.


Ya don't need to apologise @outlander... I know you were joking....i'm just winding you up mate  
All good      :Thumbsup:

----------


## Fawls

> New electric scooter....Velociraptor
> Around 70-80 kph flat out.
> Chinese but seems reasonable quality with surprising amount of go.... 
> Motor mounts in rear hub.
> Some nice cnc machining of foot pegs etc...
> 
> 
> Attachment 161914


I would assume a bike license is not required? it has to be under 50cc!

----------


## Ftx325

> I would assume a bike license is not required? it has to be under 50cc!


It's actually done on power output rather than cc.
But I believe a car license is all that is needed for this. 
I would have to check .

----------


## timattalon

> It's actually done on power output rather than cc.
> But I believe a car license is all that is needed for this. 
> I would have to check .


Usually 1kilowatt / 50cc is my understanding, but as a practical measure, it also  requires that it not be able to exceed 55km. So even if it is under 1kw if it can go faster than 55km then it is supposed to be on a Class 6 license (Motorcycle) .

----------


## Fawls

OK thanks.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Not exactly a bike but a nice piece of motorcycle history

First set of leathers worn on the Britten at the IOM. At one stage dug out of the rubble of the Christchurch earthquake.

----------


## XR500

History for sure. Right there.

You surely have to have a partial lobotomy to partake in the IOM. Ye gods some of the video footage is insane. Thinking at the speed of light :Zomg:

----------


## GravelBen

A few recent MTB photos just to share the fun...

Cardrona MTB park by Ben, on Flickr
Cardrona MTB park by Ben, on Flickr
Naseby Mountainbiking by Ben, on Flickr
Naseby Mountainbiking by Ben, on Flickr
Naseby Mountainbiking by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Jusepy

bah humbug im going to post my three wheel beast anyways  :Psmiley:

----------


## davetapson

> Attachment 159052
> 
> Anyone else running an ebike? Gets a fair few places, early days however


Buddy invited me for a 77km ride around Puhoi - used his wife's ebike.  Conclusion?  Normal bikes are dead.  They just don't know it yet.

----------


## Jusepy

yeah WHEN the prices come down  "yeah right". 
I would own one , but simply cant afford a full suspension mountain bike e-bike so my ol legs are going to have to do.

----------


## Ftx325

> A few recent MTB photos just to share the fun...
> 
> Cardrona MTB park by Ben, on Flickr
> Cardrona MTB park by Ben, on Flickr
> Naseby Mountainbiking by Ben, on Flickr
> Naseby Mountainbiking by Ben, on Flickr
> Naseby Mountainbiking by Ben, on Flickr


you sir , are a madman ..... I can't even look at those pics without breaking an arm or leg....    :X X:

----------


## timattalon

> yeah WHEN the prices come down  "yeah right". 
> I would own one , but simply cant afford a full suspension mountain bike e-bike so my ol legs are going to have to do.


Saw an ad for one yesterday ...$10999...!!!!And a mate has bought a different one for around $6000. Here I am thinking "I would love one but..." and here is the "but"...I can buy a brand new motorbike for $8000  actually the two I was looking at were a Sol Apollo at $7990 and the other a Soco TC Maxx.....The Apollo is brand new copy of the Honda GB400 and the Soco is fully electric and NOT a scooter...(100km+ speed and range about 120km?) With E bikes costing more than this I think they will remain too pricy for what I want to do with them...

 .

I ended up buying a Suzuki gsx600 Katana instead - deal too good to say no to.

----------


## GravelBen

Someone was telling me recently that the latest top-end Specialized ebikes are $28k! Madness.

----------


## Shearer

> Saw an ad for one yesterday ...$10999...!!!!And a mate has bought a different one for around $6000. Here I am thinking "I would love one but..." and here is the "but"...I can buy a brand new motorbike for $8000  actually the two I was looking at were a Sol Apollo at $7990 and the other a Soco TC Maxx.....The Apollo is brand new copy of the Honda GB400 and the Soco is fully electric and NOT a scooter...(100km+ speed and range about 120km?) With E bikes costing more than this I think they will remain too pricy for what I want to do with them...
> 
> Attachment 164840 .
> 
> *I ended up buying a Suzuki gsx600 Katana* instead - deal too good to say no to.


Pics?

----------


## ishoot10s

> .The Apollo is brand new copy of the Honda GB400


I had two GB400's back in the late '80's. The first was a standard TT without the fairing and the second was a TT MK2 with fairing and lobster back single seat. Really neat wee bikes, great fun to throw around. I saw one with a nicely made full lower fairing added on that I think had been done by someone in the Tron. It had covered the braided oil lines and the headers though which kind of spoilt the classic TT looks a bit I thought.

----------


## timattalon

> Pics?


 @Shearer  OK.

----------


## Shearer

This is what I call leaning a bike over.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Someone was telling me recently that the latest top-end Specialized ebikes are $28k! Madness.


Geese, kicking on towards three times the price of my Royal Enfield 650!

----------


## timattalon

> Geese, kicking on towards three times the price of my Royal Enfield 650!


 @Finnwolf   RE Now there is someone who appreciates a bike...I have the Himalayan as well and love it. There was rumours of a 650 option for the Himalayan but it is yet to be seen. I would be curious to see if they use the 650 twin from the interceptor etc or if the develop a 650cc version of the 400 single in the Himalayan.....

----------


## timattalon



----------


## Shearer

A few years back when MTB was my main recreation I bought a bike worth $3K. When some people, who weren't into MTB ,found out what I spent on it the said
"Shit! You could have bought a car for that!"
They were probably right. But then I didn't want a bloody car did I. I wanted a good MTB.
If you are into something and have the money, go for it I say. Whether thats a $20K MTB, a $60K motorbike or a $100K car. Or even a $3K pair of binos. If you can afford it you will appreciate the quality and performance.

----------


## timattalon

> A few years back when MTB was my main recreation I bought a bike worth $3K. When some people, who weren't into MTB ,found out what I spent on it the said
> "Shit! You could have bought a car for that!"
> They were probably right. But then I didn't want a bloody car did I. I wanted a good MTB.
> If you are into something and have the money, go for it I say. Whether thats a $20K MTB, a $60K motorbike or a $100K car. Or even a $3K pair of binos. If you can afford it you will appreciate the quality and performance.


Wise words....And quite right...You earnt your hard earned dollars, so YOU get to choose how you spend them according to your priorities.

----------


## timattalon

> as long as the other half agrees.


Get thr "other half" decision right to start with and like mine, she will help you decide which one you want....Mainly by testing the rear passenger facilities...

----------


## Ftx325

Is this the future of motorcycles....???

Here boy , come here.... Good boy.....

https://youtu.be/4Lx0ZJGgsFs

----------


## Spudattack

My 7 year old ripping it up




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rewa

> Is this the future of motorcycles....???
> 
> Here boy , come here.... Good boy.....
> 
> https://youtu.be/4Lx0ZJGgsFs


Looking that way, and it probably does 250 Mph..not kph

----------


## GravelBen

> My 7 year old ripping it up


Ahh the serenity!

----------


## Spudattack

> Ahh the serenity!


Smell that?.....2 stroke!

That little 50 is aggressive as all hell when it hits the power band! He has done well to get to grips with it, especially as his first bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Not quite up to what has been posted in this thread, but I added a motor to my trusty old MTB recently. I enjoy riding,  and find lately that the hills are  getting steeper...
My commute to work is easy being downhill and then flat. On the way home,  the downhill becomes a 1:20 average climb that goes on for 6km straight. I conceded that it wasn't a hill I should subject my 51 year old legs to anymore, especially with a bagbloaded with laptop, so I hit the convert button. The Bafang 500 watt, 48v motor has made me feel 25 again!

----------


## XR500

Its a tough life, but someone's gotta do it :Cool: 

Starts life with two wheels, then grows a few more small ones....

Yesterday in the sun :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> Its a tough life, but someone's gotta do it
> 
> Starts life with two wheels, then grows a few more small ones....Attachment 171716
> 
> Yesterday in the sun


Turns like a motorcycle?

----------


## Dago

Retroporn.

I remember my first and only motorbike with much appreciation and affection. Back in the day, it was extremely cool to travel with a pig on the back of the iron. Then life intervened.

At the time the Kawasaki 250 Samurais were smoking the Hondas, Suzukis and Yamahas equivalents.

----------


## XR500

> Turns like a motorcycle?


Not quite. Very heavy in the steering department if you are going slow.... Which you shouldn't! Front ski design kicks in once you have some speed up, and then they carve like a dream. Once you have dialled yourself into riding them, its like skiiing uphill and downhill and cross slope as fast as you like with that beautiful ICE music in your ears :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> Retroporn.
> 
> I remember my first and only motorbike with much appreciation and affection. Back in the day, it was extremely cool to travel with a pig on the back of the iron. Then life intervened.
> 
> At the time the Kawasaki 250 Samurais were smoking the Hondas, Suzukis and Yamahas equivalents. 
> 
> Attachment 171767


I'm extremely jealous. Never owned a twin Kawasaki from that era ( rotary valve), although a mate of mine had the 350. They really were fast and yours's had a rival in the Super Six Suzuki 250. It must have been exhilarating as a first bike and the pigs' would have been terrified, I'm sure! Nice bonie, ek se.

----------


## outlander

> Not quite. Very heavy in the steering department if you are going slow.... Which you shouldn't! Front ski design kicks in once you have some speed up, and then they carve like a dream. Once you have dialled yourself into riding them, its like skiiing uphill and downhill and cross slope as fast as you like with that beautiful ICE music in your ears


and the thundering of a 450 single. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## timattalon

> Not quite up to what has been posted in this thread, but I added a motor to my trusty old MTB recently. I enjoy riding,  and find lately that the hills are  getting steeper...
> My commute to work is easy being downhill and then flat. On the way home,  the downhill becomes a 1:20 average climb that goes on for 6km straight. I conceded that it wasn't a hill I should subject my 51 year old legs to anymore, especially with a bagbloaded with laptop, so I hit the convert button. The Bafang 500 watt, 48v motor has made me feel 25 again! 
> 
> Attachment 168740


What did it set up back and was it easy to do? Im thinking mine could do with something along those lines too...

----------


## Ground Control

This is a test to see if I can post video .
Hopefully this works , the video is of a local Beach Race held recently .

----------


## Bol Tackshin

> What did it set up back and was it easy to do? Im thinking mine could do with something along those lines too...


  @timattalon - all up,  about $2k. It's decidedly more athletic than the average e-mtb with speed restricted motor though. A 300w motor is meant to be street legal max, and most are 32v,  but the 500w 48v motor is a really decent performer. Battery capacity is also a variable - you want enough capacity to get you there and back!

----------


## bunji

Giving the old Suzuki DR650 a tub,we were supposed to have done a ride across to Central Australia & the Finke Desert Race at the start of June & then down around Tasmania but the good old Chyna Flu put the Khyber on that after 2 years of planning .

Have a soft spot for the DR's & enjoy modding the for long distance ADV riding,  me & a mate rode a pair from London to Moscow back in 04 over 3 +months.This old girl has crossed the Simpson Desert & been up Big Red,around Tasmania , up the East Coast of Oz to the tip of Cape York & across Cambodia and Laos.Thinking about riding up to BOP this summer where my brother lives, since l have done bugger all since the lock down & tourists driving on the wrong side of the road should be a bit less of a problem this year. :Psmiley:

----------


## Ftx325

After 5 odd years of being bikeless I finally convinced the missus to let me buy a new toy....
Unfortunately due to the traffic levels , idiot tin-top drivers and the speed limits around here all being 80 kph or less , and that I generally used to ride my superbikes like my arse was on fire when I was on a fast twisting road the missus laid down some rules...
No more than 100 mph top speed (my tweeked R1 did that in 1st gear!)
Not designed for knee down riding (absolutely NO sports bikes!)
can't afford a classic (no you're not getting any more bonnies! ...doh)
So after her rejecting several bikes I had a hankering for (to fast! To expensive! You'll kill yourself! Or just plain old 'fuck no!')
I have finally purchased a bike Well I say bike as it has two wheels and a motor , but I have named it the Land Yacht as it handles like the QE2 and is about as fast....but with vance & hines pipes at least makes the right noise .
Consider these the ' before' pics as plans are afoot and already in motion for a restyle ....

Honda VT 750 C 'aero'

----------


## Frogfeatures

Congratulations 
It’s got 2 wheels and it’ll go round corners ( slowly, judging by the rake on the forks )
But hey, it’s a bike.
Next step, a Diavel

----------


## Shearer

Might have a Vmax for sale soon if you want something with a bit of character that still doesn't handle well. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ftx325

> Might have a Vmax for sale soon if you want something with a bit of character that still doesn't handle well.


Already?  You didn't get that very long ago did you ?Had I known (and it was in my meagre price range) I would have been interested .
At least they make some horsepower .
The VT , with the pipes and k&n and jet kit puts out around a massive 50 , yep you read that right , 50 hp !!!  And at a svelte 250 odd kg the power to weight ratio is mind-blowing (but for all the wrong reasons...)
I can barely control the beast ....... 

Definitely a 'relaxing ride' until you feel the need to overtake . That takes considerable forward planning along with a considerable run-up !

But hey , it's a bike and I'm happy just to be back on two wheels .

And it does sound good .

I am going to turn it into a cafe racer cruiser ( :Wtfsmilie: ) if that makes any sense . Have some 'm' or 'ace' cafe racer bars on the way and have started making an old skool sprung seat and have a few other ideas I am playing with to make it a bit different and stand out in a crowd .
Should be a fun project .
Will post some pics when done .

----------


## Finnwolf

Nice looking bike, you’re right about the performance, I rode one once and was a little underwhelmed as it was the first Jap cruiser I had ridden and thought it would have more ‘oomph’. (Well, after the comments about how my Harley was gutless I did expect more from the Honda! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: )

Otherwise the Honda was quite a nice bike, smooth and quiet with a nice appearing finish, you should get a good run out of yours.

----------


## Shearer

> *Already?  You didn't get that very long ago did you ?*Had I known (and it was in my meagre price range) I would have been interested .
> At least they make some horsepower .
> The VT , with the pipes and k&n and jet kit puts out around a massive 50 , yep you read that right , 50 hp !!!  And at a svelte 250 odd kg the power to weight ratio is mind-blowing (but for all the wrong reasons...)
> I can barely control the beast ....... 
> 
> Definitely a 'relaxing ride' until you feel the need to overtake . That takes considerable forward planning along with a considerable run-up !
> 
> But hey , it's a bike and I'm happy just to be back on two wheels .
> 
> ...


Yeah. Bought on a bit of a nostalgic whim. It is a great bike but not MY kind of great bike. I will still have the MT-01, RC8, XB12 and Duke in the garage.

----------


## Ftx325

Yeah , if nothing else it should be super reliable . 2006 model with only 17000 k on the clock .
And being nice and basic easy to maintain . Carby ,  drum brake rear and shaft drive . No need to be a NASA tech with all the computer plug-in tomfoolery to work on it .

----------


## Ftx325

Yeah , if nothing else it should be super reliable . 2006 model with only 17000 k on the clock .
And being nice and basic easy to maintain . Carby ,  drum brake rear and shaft drive . No need to be a NASA tech with all the computer plug-in tomfoolery to work on it .

----------


## trapperjohn

Sure is a lot of chrome on  that bike.

----------


## Ftx325

> Sure is a lot of chrome on  that bike.


Yep . Going to be a bitch to keep clean and during summer won't be able to look directly at it unless wearing sunnies  :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

I bought a fancy new bike too... way flasher than I really need, but I like it.

New Bike! by Ben, on Flickr

New Bike! by Ben, on Flickr

Of course due to Murphy's law the weather has been rubbish and the mtb trails are a sloppy mudbath, so I've hardly ridden it yet!

----------


## bunji

@Ftx325 They are a great bike we had 2 come on our ride around Oz ,the only problems both had was with the starters & you have to keep a eye on the fuel system ,they will not tolerate the smallest bit of crap fuel & they had problems with the fittings weeping from memory,they were heavy on tyres,when carrying kitt for extended touring so if it comes up for new rubber look at the good stuff .

Here is my Chopper l built & rode on that trip, as well as across America on a ride with Veterans mates of mine back in 2014. My own build except the paint & chrome, a custom Pan S&S built it in 2010 ,it was a great FUN bike & it got rode hard through 100's of Klm's of dirt rode in Oz,flooded creek crossings & deserts .
It was torn down 3 times so l could get the ride stance perfect for my 6'1 bod ,it is very comfortable & easy to do long cruises which is what l built it for.It should have had the custom Old School Sissy Bar & full pillion touring saddle on it for the ride ,but it got lost at the transport depot ,it turned up eventually after it was found someone had placed it in the boot of a car in the container.





A mate from the US who did the Veterans US run & spent some time riding the old girl ,made me a offer for it l could not refuse & as part of the swap l have a 2014 Harley Road Glide he crashed sitting in bits in the shed . I am going to either use as the base for a build of a "Bagger/Tourer"or another Chopper as l actually enjoyed riding them  ,but unfortunately l think this Chyna Flu cluster fuck is going to put a end to any rides overseas for a while yet .I was supposed to have started the build last year but  have put it on the back burner & will build my new Man Cave /work shop/ gun room  instead until the bureaucrats work out how they will shape world travel/supply trains/shipping in the near future.

----------


## Shearer

> I bought a fancy new bike too... way flasher than I really need, but I like it.
> 
> New Bike! by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> New Bike! by Ben, on Flickr
> 
> Of course due to Murphy's law the weather has been rubbish and the mtb trails are a sloppy mudbath, so I've hardly ridden it yet!


Very nice.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

We just brought a pair of e bikes being that we are getting old.
Bloody awesome things man they have some power

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ftx325

That's a cool chopper  @bunji .
Reminds me a little of the triumph trident t150 I hardtailed years ago .
The seat on the chopper of yours is what I intend to do on the VT . Going for the old skool look . With all the chrome and fat front tyre it's already half way there so figured may as well run with it...
Might look a little odd with cafe racer bars but after a lifetime of race bikes the 'sit up and beg' seating position just feels unnatural .



And these two immaculate classics rolled up at work the other day... awesome to see...




That's what sparked the sprung seat idea ....

----------


## bunji

> We just brought a pair of e bikes being that we are getting old.
> Bloody awesome things man they have some power
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


I ran into a guy on a track with one while hunting ,scared the shit out of me as it came around the bend & l was off day dream marching,he had blown his knees out when younger playing rugby & said he would not be able to hunt with out one now .

I have been thinking about one ever since for later on & would love to see a long time use review on one used for hunting .A lot of people do not realize bikes are popular for hunting access in the mountains in Oz & the US on closed vehicle tracks (for Bush fire  prevention)during the summer months.The one he had was a real boxy/square looking thing ,l have not seen since .

You should do a post on how you like them after you have had time in the saddle , going to be some fun /challenging rides for you breaking them in  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> I ran into a guy on a track with one while hunting ,scared the shit out of me as it came around the bend & l was off day dream marching,he had blown his knees out when younger playing rugby & said he would not be able to hunt with out one now .
> 
> I have been thinking about one ever since for later on & would love to see a long time use review on one used for hunting .A lot of people do not realize bikes are popular for hunting access in the mountains in Oz & the US on closed vehicle tracks (for Bush fire  prevention)during the summer months.The one he had was a real boxy/square looking thing ,l have not seen since .
> 
> You should do a post on how you like them after you have had time in the saddle , going to be some fun /challenging rides for you breaking them in


So far done a few MB park tracks Rotorua etc real love it as it's been years since I've been on a bike we are doing 300km next year down south ocean to Alps. Would be awesome getting into some hunting blocks .


Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

@Ftx325 Beautiful bikes,l always said if l won the lottery l would get a   Brough Superior have loved them since l was kid & had Lawrence of Arabia as a hero.Got to see & hear one run when Jay Leno brought one to that US Veterans ride at a meet & greet for them he owned a couple at the time.

----------


## XR500

> So far done a few MB park tracks Rotorua etc real love it as it's been years since I've been on a bike we are doing 300km next year down south ocean to Alps. Would be awesome getting into some hunting blocks .
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


There are issues using a E MTB for hunting. I wrote quite a bit in the Forza dirt bike thread under the Outdoor transport heading.  In essence they are fine riding with lightweight hunting kit for a day hunt, riding along forestry tracks sort of thing, but hit big hills, or gravel riverbeds, or lumpy going and they come up short and are hard work and the mythical 80km range evaporates before your eyes :Zomg: . Then you shoot something. What now?? 10-15kgs of meat on your back, along with rifle and day gear.   

MTB's are not built as ruggedly as trail bikes. They are built to minimise weight. Period. Yes, with an 75kg rider, lycra onesy and two bananas and a drink bottle on them they can do some pretty cool things. But get a beefy Kiwi hunter with all his gear and rifle in and out of the bush is asking a bit too much from the current crop of EV bicycles.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> There are issues using a E MTB for hunting. I wrote quite a bit in the Forza dirt bike thread under the Outdoor transport heading.  In essence they are fine riding with lightweight hunting kit for a day hunt, riding along forestry tracks sort of thing, but hit big hills, or gravel riverbeds, or lumpy going and they come up short and are hard work and the mythical 80km range evaporates before your eyes. Then you shoot something. What now?? 10-15kgs of meat on your back, along with rifle and day gear.   
> 
> MTB's are not built as ruggedly as trail bikes. They are built to minimise weight. Period. Yes, with an 75kg rider, lycra onesy and two bananas and a drink bottle on them they can do some pretty cool things. But get a beefy Kiwi hunter with all his gear and rifle in and out of the bush is asking a bit too much from the current crop of EV bicycles.


Yip I agree I'll never be using mine for hunting but would be good for scouting out blocks or covering tracks quickly and quiet just with a rifle.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## bunji

@XR500 Thanks l have been wanting to have a read up on them used for hunting for a while ,l will search out that thread & have a read. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

Threw the new cafe racer bars on the vt 750 . Definitely looks a lot less Harley like now... but I am finding the reach a bit excessive , so it looks like I am going to make my own handlebars so as to get them where I am comfortable with them .
Love the new mirrors though .

----------


## timattalon

> Threw the new cafe racer bars on the vt 750 . Definitely looks a lot less Harley like now... but I am finding the reach a bit excessive , so it looks like I am going to make my own handlebars so as to get them where I am comfortable with them .
> Love the new mirrors though . 
> 
> Attachment 175742
> Attachment 175743


@Ftx  not sure I like those bars....but I will not say anything other than as long as you like it that is all that matters....I have seen a number of XV1000 / XV1100 turned into bobbers and cafe's and it can be done. Once you start down that road.....Steering (rake will need to be steeper?) seat. weight, etc all comes in for a change....Great engines in the jap twins too. Watch out for the BT1100 though.....Yamahas version of a sports bike with the XV1100 motor in it...big, not a lot of power and looks good....Interesting to look at but I would not buy one...

----------


## Ftx325

I hear ya @timattalon but won't be going down that route . Besides fitting a bobber style sprung seat to hopefully lessen any jarring through my back on the crap roads here I don't intend to make any major changes . I am well aware it's no sports bike...  But after a lifetime of racing bikes it just doesn't feel natural to me sitting upright and is no good for my back either . 
So I will have a crack at making some old style salt racer bars which will be low but swoop back along beside the tank so reach is not so far . Should be a good compromise between upright and racer crouch and make the bike look more old school , along with the seat , which is the style I am going for . 
I do miss my R1 ....

----------


## Finnwolf

> Threw the new cafe racer bars on the vt 750 . Definitely looks a lot less Harley like now... but I am finding the reach a bit excessive , so it looks like I am going to make my own handlebars so as to get them where I am comfortable with them .
> Love the new mirrors though . 
> 
> Attachment 175742
> Attachment 175743


I like narrow flat bars but if those bars were on my bike Id rotate them so they dont droop so much, you could try that and see if it helps with your reaching issue?

PS: I had similar bars on a previous Harley so your bike doesnt look as less Harley as you imagine!

----------


## Ftx325

Tried all that  @Finnwolf . Started with drag bars but have to be on 4inch + risers to clear the tank so still 'sit up and beg' upright seating . The problem is the tank is so wide there's no room for the bars to come back or they hit the tank on lock . Those fitted at the moment just clear the tank but are waaay forward to do so and lifting,rotating them moves them even further forward so I have come to the conclusion the bars need to swoop out and around the tank and sweep back along the side to give room around the tank front for the switchblocks , rather than cut the corner on the diagonal like clipons or drag bars ....if that makes sense to you...

This sort of thing .... With a double bend rather than a straight line ...

----------


## rewa

My SR500 cafe-style, has screwed-on steering-stops so bars/switches clear tank. shit turning-lock though

----------


## timattalon

> I hear ya @timattalon but won't be going down that route . Besides fitting a bobber style sprung seat to hopefully lessen any jarring through my back on the crap roads here I don't intend to make any major changes . I am well aware it's no sports bike...  But after a lifetime of racing bikes it just doesn't feel natural to me sitting upright and is no good for my back either . 
> So I will have a crack at making some old style salt racer bars which will be low but swoop back along beside the tank so reach is not so far . Should be a good compromise between upright and racer crouch and make the bike look more old school , along with the seat , which is the style I am going for . 
> I do miss my R1 ....


@Ftx in that case you may enjoy what I looked at before I got my Katana....Sol Apollo....

https://www.solinvictus.com.au/pages/apollo-cafe-racer

If it looks familiar , it should. Its an Aussie / chinese copy of the GB400TT from Honda...Around $8k new...

----------


## Ftx325

Yep , that looks good . Just my style . Would really like a 1200 triumph thruxton with top fairing but can't afford one of those (thanks to the kids...) but love the classic cafe racer styling . Like an old Bonnie I built many years ago but without a fairing . One of those machines I wish I had kept .

Made a start on new bars for the VT by cutting up the original western bars and will make inserts so can fit them to some clip-ons I have kicking around the shed in my random bike stuff .(original bars 1" , clip-on clamps for 7/8 bars)
Should look something like this when done...


They should wrap around front of tank and will be 4 inches or so further back at the grip hopefully .
Should sit something like this...



Heaps of room for the switchblocks and more oldie looking shape . Saves me having to make shorter cables to suit the bars on there at the moment too . So hopefully they work out okay and being clip-ons will retain full adjustability .

Well that's the plan anyway.......

----------


## Shearer

> Tried all that  @Finnwolf . Started with drag bars but have to be on 4inch + risers to clear the tank so still 'sit up and beg' upright seating . The problem is the tank is so wide there's no room for the bars to come back or they hit the tank on lock . Those fitted at the moment just clear the tank but are waaay forward to do so and lifting,rotating them moves them even further forward so I have come to the conclusion the bars need to swoop out and around the tank and sweep back along the side to give room around the tank front for the switchblocks , rather than cut the corner on the diagonal like clipons or drag bars ....if that makes sense to you...
> 
> This sort of thing .... With a double bend rather than a straight line ...
> 
> Attachment 175761


I can't imagine getting my body into a position to be able to ride that.

----------


## Growlybear

Ready to go for summer. Classic next year, cheap rego.

----------


## Shearer

For all the two wheeled fans out there, I just watched this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p0ck5We5sU
It's like the IOM on a MTB.
If nothing else watch the first few minutes and then go to 22:30 for the plunge to the finish.

----------


## timattalon

> For all the two wheeled fans out there, I just watched this.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p0ck5We5sU
> It's like the IOM on a MTB.
> If nothing else watch the first few minutes and then go to 22:30 for the plunge to the finish.


That should be an Olympic sport...Well worth the watch...Though the levels of concentration needed for 30 minutes just to make sure you dont turn all 216 bones in the body into 2160 bones would be incredibly challenging...

These guys are a bit like that too....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I46SP1Uc7ek

----------


## res2

> For all the two wheeled fans out there, I just watched this.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p0ck5We5sU
> It's like the IOM on a MTB.
> If nothing else watch the first few minutes and then go to 22:30 for the plunge to the finish.


having done megaavalance in the past I can say these events are crazy fun- completely different to normal dh racing

----------


## muzza

Vintage Urban Cruiser turns backcountry feral

----------


## Finnwolf

> Vintage Urban Cruiser turns backcountry feral
> 
> Attachment 176036


What I refer to as a ‘Honda-Guzzi’ much to the annoyance of my Moto-Guzzi riding mate!

What year is you Honda?

----------


## XR500

> Vintage Urban Cruiser turns backcountry feral
> 
> Attachment 176036


Thats the road to Ohura isn't it???

----------


## muzza

This  Honda CX650 Custom is a 1983 - as they all are . One year only , USA only, approx 7500 in total produced . I also have a Canadian CX650 E which is the tourer model - they only made them in 1983 as well but they went around the world with a few cosmetic differances. Didnt make many of them either .....

Then we have the ex-NZ Post CT110 - its a rocket . Cruises at 60 happily , which is a very pleasant speed for back road mooching 



Not the road to Whanga , but I do travel that one at times - this one is behind Eltham , take you to Waverly if you dont mind three days of walking from the end of the gravel....

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 176071Attachment 176072Attachment 176073Attachment 176074
> the yellow SS is no more , that's the one I crashed my brains out on , came over a humpy hill to see some arsehole ( Anton Staufer ) reversing back up the road ( Seaton Valley Road Mapua ) in my lane ..... and zig zagging ... no chance of avoiding him


Ah. The RD400F. My first road bike. Loved that thing.
I recently found a photo of my RG. So wish I still had that.

----------


## Finnwolf

> This  Honda CX650 Custom is a 1983 - as they all are . One year only , USA only, approx 7500 in total produced . I also have a Canadian CX650 E which is the tourer model - they only made them in 1983 as well but they went around the world with a few cosmetic differances. Didnt make many of them either .....
> 
> Then we have the ex-NZ Post CT110 - its a rocket . Cruises at 60 happily , which is a very pleasant speed for back road mooching 
> 
> Attachment 176109
> 
> Not the road to Whanga , but I do travel that one at times - this one is behind Eltham , take you to Waverly if you dont mind three days of walking from the end of the gravel....


On the 80’s bike theme, I owned a ‘83 Suzuki XN85 for a while, sold it but kicking myself now, a cool radical bike.

----------


## rugerman

Those RG500s went like a bat outta fuck.
Had an RG250 then went to a GPZ750




> Ah. The RD400F. My first road bike. Loved that thing.
> I recently found a photo of my RG. So wish I still had that.
> Attachment 176112

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 176071Attachment 176072Attachment 176073Attachment 176074
> the yellow SS is no more , that's the one I crashed my brains out on , came over a humpy hill to see some arsehole ( Anton Staufer ) reversing back up the road ( Seaton Valley Road Mapua ) in my lane ..... and zig zagging ... no chance of avoiding him


That 906 is pure sex on wheels!  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ah. The RD400F. My first road bike. Loved that thing.
> I recently found a photo of my RG. So wish I still had that.
> Attachment 176112


If you culled a bike you could get another RG500  :Have A Nice Day: .....be a good investment if you can find one in original condition.

I always lusted after one.

----------


## Shearer

> If you culled a bike you could get another RG500 .....be a good investment if you can find one in original condition.
> 
> I always lusted after one.


One sold on trade me about 3 months ago (not the gamma version) for $22,500. About 7x what I sold mine for :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

> One sold on trade me about 3 months ago (not the gamma version) for $22,500. About 7x what I sold mine for


Dont even start me on XB Fairmonts.....mine would be worth a good house on the coast now.....sold for 3k to top up mortgage when things were tight.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Those RG500s went like a bat outta fuck.
> Had an RG250 then went to a GPZ750


H1 500 (drum brake model).
S3 400.
RZ350.

I miss my 2 smokes  :TT TT:

----------


## Ftx325

Loved my RZ350 too.
With my nearly finished 68 Monaro in the background , 400 Chevy taken out to 412 CI , worked over ,and twin tunnel ram with a pair of 600 Holley's poking out the bonnet .... The car was faster than the bike .

----------


## Shearer

> Loved my RZ350 too.
> With my nearly finished 68 Monaro in the background , 400 Chevy taken out to 412 CI , worked over ,and twin tunnel ram with a pair of 600 Holley's poking out the bonnet .... The car was faster than the bike .
> 
> Attachment 176141


Mmmmm. I had an RZ like that too (and a 250R). Just about as much fun as the RG500

----------


## Ftx325

I spent the quiet times at work this week on the lathe and spun up the bar inserts and fitted them to the butchered factory bars and made my new clip-on bars . Spent the arvo today fitting them and a screen to the VT .
Sitting position is now comfy with a forward lean and weight on the bars without being a full on racer crouch . Very happy . That said the bars are very wide so may lop an inch or so off the length .
Looks old school as well so , not having test ridden yet, will currently call it mission accomplished .
Next is the springer seat....

----------


## Finnwolf

Nice tidy looking work there Mr. F! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

There's one more thing I have have just thought of over a couple of DB's to try tomorrow .
I have put a couple of stainless bolts and dome nuts though the top triple clamp riser mount holes at the moment , but I reckon a couple of 45/70 cases might fit in the holes quite nicely....  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Finnwolf

> There's one more thing I have have just thought of over a couple of DB's to try tomorrow .
> I have put a couple of stainless bolts and dome nuts though the top triple clamp riser mount holes at the moment , but I reckon a couple of 45/70 cases might fit in the holes quite nicely....


I used to have the bum end of 12 gauge shells in each end of my Sportster handle-bars.

With a syphon hose running through the bar between them just in case!

----------


## Ftx325

Bit of gentle lathe turning and tapped into the hole nicely . Nice clean look too .

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

I see a couple of chop beinf shown so this is one I built. No bolt ons with this one . Powered with 67 BSA Spitfire with a few upgrades. Made all the parts from the fraTTme and forks to tank and seat and changed the shifter from RH foot shift to left hand suicide shift. Started with hight bars but ended up with the wide flat bars that I prefered [ATTACH]177766[/AACH]

----------


## Finnwolf

Nice!
I see you too got stuck with one of those stupid big-arse number plates!

OK on a tractor but on a bike? - nah…

----------


## Ftx325

That's very cool . Nothing more satisfying than building them yourself from scratch . The trident I posted before was kinda the same . Didn't make the forks (you clever buga) but only the forks , front frame bars and tank were factory . The rear frame , seat , footpegs and controls , seat , oil tank , electrics box etc were all handmade and the wheels a mixture of triumph hubs and Harley rims.
A real labour of love and you did an exceptional job with that one - looks straight from the factory ...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Von Gruff Knives

Attachment 177778 Attachment 177781 

A 67 Thunderbolt I got from the US and restored

Attachment 177779 Attachment 177780

Still having problems getting pics up

----------


## inozz

just bought this ct110 a few weeks ago for 600 bucks. couldn,t believe my luck. these are selling in oz for 2000 to 3000 $ with 30,000 to 50,000kms on the clock. lots of postie bike clubs and runs all over oz.  this one had been a city bike with 23,000 on the clock. the ct90 is the one i have in NZ, Busting a gut to get home and take her for a hunt as soon as the lockdowns on both sides of the ditch are over.
.

----------


## XR500

Nice.
Are you aware of the YT channel where a guy travels all over the world on one?? Smuggles it from north to south america broken down in three huge carry on bags on a ferry!

----------


## bunji

@inozz Lot of mischief to be had with those old girls ,back in 2015 l was invited over to Oz on a group ride from Sydney to the tip of Cape York, with a biker group l am a member of known as the  Laurels Larrikins, that all raced in the Finke Desert  Races in the 90's, for at least 2 race events & are too stupid to have given up dirt bikes.

On the ride back (l took my DR650 over as it all set up for long distance expeditions )we did a great road ride( uhmm race) up & down a mountain range out of Cairns in Northern Queensland & then rode down to watch the  Australian Postie Bike GP in NSW, held by one of the best dirt bike racing clubs l came across in all my years while racing, the  Cessnock Motorcycle Club in NSW (they are mainly a Enduro club). 

This is a full on road race with riders  travelling from all over &  all the local towns turning out  to watch postie bikes getting thrashed around the street circuit ,then the local towns supported the race by offering discounts on food & accommodation to people travelling home   .When l was dirt bike racing l competed around the world, but this was right up there with any event l have been to as far as people just having fun & loving the bike culture .If you ever get a chance to go l definitively recommenced it . 


https://www.cessnockmotorcycleclub.c...e-bike-gp-2019


https://youtu.be/xuHnODTux2I?t=61
  @XR500  Have you got a link to that fella's video,sounds like a good while we are getting blown away down here ?

----------


## ishoot10s

The Finke is a big race these days, huge numbers of 2 and 4 wheelers, but I just love this old footage from its early days with the big two smokes roosting big time, these guys and a couple of girls hard on the pin from start to finish.

https://youtu.be/HzyQrNU4d0o

----------


## XR500

> @inozz Lot of mischief to be had with those old girls ,back in 2015 l was invited over to Oz on a group ride from Sydney to the tip of Cape York, with a biker group l am a member of known as the  Laurels Larrikins, that all raced in the Finke Desert  Races in the 90's, for at least 2 race events & are too stupid to have given up dirt bikes.
> 
> On the ride back (l took my DR650 over as it all set up for long distance expeditions )we did a great road ride( uhmm race) up & down a mountain range out of Cairns in Northern Queensland & then rode down to watch the  Australian Postie Bike GP in NSW, held by one of the best dirt bike racing clubs l came across in all my years while racing, the  Cessnock Motorcycle Club in NSW (they are mainly a Enduro club). 
> 
> This is a full on road race with riders  travelling from all over &  all the local towns turning out  to watch postie bikes getting thrashed around the street circuit ,then the local towns supported the race by offering discounts on food & accommodation to people travelling home   .When l was dirt bike racing l competed around the world, but this was right up there with any event l have been to as far as people just having fun & loving the bike culture .If you ever get a chance to go l definitively recommenced it . 
> 
> 
> https://www.cessnockmotorcycleclub.c...e-bike-gp-2019
> 
> ...


c90adventures is his channel I believe.  A young pom. Find his first ones and binge watch him travel throughout the world.  His favorite bit was being told by a couple of old bastards on BMW1200's adventure bikes that he'd never make it (across one horrible bit of terrain or the other) and he ended up putting past them as they were broken down/bogged/whatever.

This link is to of those dubbed over pisstakes of Hitler losing his rag, and sums up Ed March's approach to travelling the world on a Honda c90 nicely:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDOOT-T2gKo

Oh, and another one popped up that made me piss my pants. Another Hitler dub over when Ed rode his bike into the Artic circle solo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDOOT-T2gKo

----------


## bunji

@ishoot10s It was a Hell of a lot of fun back before the Safety Nazis took over the world ,some of the rigs that would drive/ride  out of Alice were like a Mad Max convention,you would be locked up for years now ,mind you l was lucky enough to see the 94 Cannon Ball run they held as well back then,when the NT had no speed limits for vast areas of their open roads.  I have ridden where the Baja 500 runs , IMO the Finke is right up there.

 We were supposed to have done a ride across to Central Australia & the Finke Desert Race with the Laurels Larrikins mob at the start of June & then down around Tasmania this year, but the good old Chyna Flu put the Khyber on that, after a couple  years of planning/organizing transport slots etc  to get the bike over.

----------


## ishoot10s

@bunji, I definitely want to take my Africa Twin over and do some “gentle cruises”. Have done some of Far North QLD Telegraph Track etc in a Landy but really want to ride some of the less extreme routes on the bike. Too old to go hard out but still up for an adventure. Such a lot of turf over there.

----------


## bunji

@ishoot10s I have been lucky enough to have done expedition rides in  a few places around the World , Tasmania is one of the best rides in the World IMO & your African would be perfect.

----------


## rewa

Fargin funny ! I've owned 4 BMW's over the years, 3 air-heads and a K75 that I still have. Back in the day, a lot of Beemer-owners were very 'Germanic' about 'other' brands, and their riders. I just sent the link to a few who fitted that bill back then. if they dont piss themselves laughing , I will

----------


## Sako85

Ktm 500 EXC F

----------


## rewa

Does anyone have a Yamaha XS/TX 650 for sale ,or parts ?

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

I was in a Scheels sporting goods store the other day. Walked past this beauty in the bow hunting section !

----------


## XR500

So...can only carry the average sized American without a rifle or back pack, costs the same as a new high performance 2T enduro bike that can go 3 times as far and easily carry another 70 lb above that rated capacity? Has half the suspension travel of an enduro bike. Whats not to like :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:   :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

It’s quiet.

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> It’s quiet.


Exactly, there are many places in Southland that I could see that bicycle being put to good use.

----------


## XR500

This Easter gone I shot (at!) a Sika hind @75m from my 300cc 2T enduro bike seat. Wind in my favour, and me in putt putt mode, not screaming along on the pipe :Cool: 

They can be quiet if you set them up and use them appropriately. 

Almost all of these new electric bicycles have too much power to fit DoC's idea of a EMTB

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Ktm 500 EXC F
> Attachment 180030
> Attachment 180031


Mate I ride a xc-f 350 better than sex at my age

----------


## Ftx325

New boing boing sprung seat on and slightly more tweaked bars finalized (mounted above top clamp now with riser clamps just to lift them slightly) and front dropped 32 mm to sharpen (lol) the steering . Now it feels a little more like what I'm used to . And seat surprisingly comfy .

----------


## Shearer

> New boing boing sprung seat on and slightly more tweaked bars finalized (mounted above top clamp now with riser clamps just to lift them slightly) and front dropped 32 mm to sharpen (lol) the steering . Now it feels a little more like what I'm used to . And seat surprisingly comfy .
> 
> Attachment 180703


Nice job.

----------


## Finnwolf

> New boing boing sprung seat on and slightly more tweaked bars finalized (mounted above top clamp now with riser clamps just to lift them slightly) and front dropped 32 mm to sharpen (lol) the steering . Now it feels a little more like what I'm used to . And seat surprisingly comfy .
> 
> Attachment 180703


Not quite my cup of tea normally but it looks good, very cool! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ftx325

Yeah well not really my cup of tea either truth be known , but at least it's something a little different to the usual now to look at and to ride I find it more comfortable now .
  I must admit it's growing on me .
Not what I would normally ride but beggers can't be choosers I suppose .
This was my last bike I was forced to sell for example .
This is my favorite cuppa given the choice..




And I do miss her so , but that's life with kids to feed and support with their endeavors .
Priorities and all that...

----------


## timattalon

> Yeah well not really my cup of tea either truth be known , but at least it's something a little different to the usual now to look at and to ride I find it more comfortable now .
>   I must admit it's growing on me .
> Not what I would normally ride but beggers can't be choosers I suppose .
> This was my last bike I was forced to sell for example .
> This is my favorite cuppa given the choice..
> 
> Attachment 180743
> 
> 
> ...


Sold my Himalayan today...Picked up and gone knowing I am going to miss it...but it is my fault for replacing it nearly a year ago....Good thing it is not a women or I would have been two timing for 12 months....



Actually to put it in dating terms...Wife = Yamaha XV1000 for 30 years....Mistress of 4 years Himalayan, second mistress 1 year Katana 600....

Can handle 3 bikes as the difficult part is choosing which one I want to enjoy at any given time...knowing I still have the others for next time...but can barely handle one woman    - two would cripple me, three would probably kill me .....

----------


## Ftx325

No fun is it seeing a bike you've enjoyed riding away with someone else piloting it .
I also had to sell my classic Bonnie I had rebuilt from the ground up and owned for 20 yrs and the missus sold her 600 Yammy . All sold within a month . Also sold my Triumph Spitfire classic car around the same time which we also regret but as mentioned , kids first before toys .
 But the itch to ride never seems to go away . I am only using the VT for work but that's better than being bikeless .

----------


## Shearer

> Yeah well not really my cup of tea either truth be known , but at least it's something a little different to the usual now to look at and to ride I find it more comfortable now .
>   I must admit it's growing on me .
> Not what I would normally ride but beggers can't be choosers I suppose .
> This was my last bike I was forced to sell for example .
> This is my favorite cuppa given the choice..
> 
> Attachment 180743
> 
> 
> ...


Eventually the kids leave and you can have a life again.

----------


## Ftx325

We have plenty to do . It just involves doing with the kids . We go bush more often which is good , instead of riding . And I used some of the proceeds on new rifles and scopes so not complaining !  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mad_Fisho

Day 1 of lockdown purchased a Triumph Daytona 675. Crashed and deregistered but pretty minimal damage! 
Has been about 10 years since I've had a road bike so really looking forward to getting back out there!
Top photo was when I picked it up, 2nd photo was stripped right down, bottom photo is it coming back together. Basically ready now, just awaiting the fairings to be repaired then they can be painted and get rid of the horrid flames. 
Then re-vin time and back on the road  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Day 1 of lockdown purchased a Triumph Daytona 675. Crashed and deregistered but pretty minimal damage! 
> Has been about 10 years since I've had a road bike so really looking forward to getting back out there!
> Top photo was when I picked it up, 2nd photo was stripped right down, bottom photo is it coming back together. Basically ready now, just awaiting the fairings to be repaired then they can be painted and get rid of the horrid flames. 
> Then re-vin time and back on the road 
> 
> Attachment 180866
> 
> Attachment 180867
> 
> Attachment 180868


Nice. A mate of mine is looking for one as a track bike at the moment.

----------


## rewa

> Day 1 of lockdown purchased a Triumph Daytona 675. Crashed and deregistered but pretty minimal damage! 
> Has been about 10 years since I've had a road bike so really looking forward to getting back out there!
> Top photo was when I picked it up, 2nd photo was stripped right down, bottom photo is it coming back together. Basically ready now, just awaiting the fairings to be repaired then they can be painted and get rid of the horrid flames. 
> Then re-vin time and back on the road 
> 
> Attachment 180866
> 
> Attachment 180867
> 
> Attachment 180868


Go easy if its been  10 ? years..Those 675's are way faster than most would think, they give the liter-bikes a run for their money. I just went the other way and bought a bike I had as a teen; TX650 yamaha..slow, loud, poor-handling and very'Agricultural'

----------


## rewa

> Day 1 of lockdown purchased a Triumph Daytona 675. Crashed and deregistered but pretty minimal damage! 
> Has been about 10 years since I've had a road bike so really looking forward to getting back out there!
> Top photo was when I picked it up, 2nd photo was stripped right down, bottom photo is it coming back together. Basically ready now, just awaiting the fairings to be repaired then they can be painted and get rid of the horrid flames. 
> Then re-vin time and back on the road 
> 
> Attachment 180866
> 
> Attachment 180867
> 
> Attachment 180868


Go easy if its been  10 ? years..Those 675's are way faster than most would think, they give the liter-bikes a run for their money. I just went the other way and bought a bike I had as a teen; TX650 yamaha..slow, loud, poor-handling and very'Agricultural'

----------


## Mad_Fisho

> Go easy if its been  10 ? years..Those 675's are way faster than most would think, they give the liter-bikes a run for their money. I just went the other way and bought a bike I had as a teen; TX650 yamaha..slow, loud, poor-handling and very'Agricultural'


Yeah I've taken it for a few small rides now that it's almost fully back together and it goes well... Luckily I've been a bit nervous on it, unlike I used to be when I was younger and went everywhere like an idiot!
Good on ya mate - good to be out there aye!

----------


## XR500

For those of you on trail bikes, I cannot recommend the Tubliss system highly enough. Especially on the back end.
For competitive riders, Mousses are most probably better, but for heading bush on a two wheeler you cannot beat the added traction the Tubliss setup offers.

The photos below are of my Michelin S12 with 90 hours on it...mostly ridden at 5psi :Zomg:   Occasionally zero psi, and sometimes at 10psi if on an organised trail ride with gravel road sections.

Once you get the hang of fitting (and maintaining!!!) the setup they are pretty bulletproof. And a puncture takes mere minutes to sort and you are off again. Not like getting a puncture in a tube :Omg: 



While there was still some rubber left, a nice new nobbly with sharp edges gets up up the steep stuff with a whole lot less drama



An added bonus of having a tyre last so long, is when you eventually swap it for a new one, you have mastered the bike with poor traction for so long you look like a pro when the new tyre 'gives you wings' :ORLY:

----------


## 257weatherby

> Day 1 of lockdown purchased a Triumph Daytona 675. Crashed and deregistered but pretty minimal damage! 
> Has been about 10 years since I've had a road bike so really looking forward to getting back out there!
> Top photo was when I picked it up, 2nd photo was stripped right down, bottom photo is it coming back together. Basically ready now, just awaiting the fairings to be repaired then they can be painted and get rid of the horrid flames. 
> Then re-vin time and back on the road 
> 
> Attachment 180866
> 
> Attachment 180867
> 
> Attachment 180868


I've got traction control and engine tuning for one of these, left over from my racing days, if you really want to ask it the question.... while it's in bits, there is some stuff you need to do to solve/mitigate some of the problems they have, especially if you have track days in mind.

----------


## Mad_Fisho

> I've got traction control and engine tuning for one of these, left over from my racing days, if you really want to ask it the question.... while it's in bits, there is some stuff you need to do to solve/mitigate some of the problems they have, especially if you have track days in mind.


She's all back together now - had a bit of a win, turns out they forgot to deregister it so I didn't have to go through the re-vin process  :Thumbsup: 
What are the issues you mention mate? The engine tuning I could be interested in, probably not so much the traction control.

----------


## outlander

> She's all back together now - had a bit of a win, turns out they forgot to deregister it so I didn't have to go through the re-vin process 
> What are the issues you mention mate? The engine tuning I could be interested in, probably not so much the traction control.


That's really good news. Enjoy and give it  a kick in the goolies. :Grin:

----------


## 257weatherby

> She's all back together now - had a bit of a win, turns out they forgot to deregister it so I didn't have to go through the re-vin process 
> What are the issues you mention mate? The engine tuning I could be interested in, probably not so much the traction control.


The 675 Daytona is really short on top end, so it has to be ridden to it's strengths: torque that gets it out of the slow corners, GP level steering and stonking brakes that make it possible to pass the only place it can against the R6. But..... it has problems that get exposed when you become genuinely fast on one.

You need to:
1 - fit a Triumph Rocket 3 oil pressure relief valve.
2 - fit a race sump gasket.
3 - dump the stock rear spring and fit an Ohlins, a 10 if you are between 75 and 85 kg.
4 - raise the triple clamps until flush with the top of the forks.
5 - remove the bumpstops at the bottom of the forks.
6 - change the front and rear sprockets for 15/45 you will be 16/47 at the mo, 520 is best, means the chain as well.
7 - fit tank grips for your knees to carry your body weight allowing your hands and arms to steer not brace on the bars.
The trail numbers on your model 675 are extreme and dangerous in the hands of the inexperienced at genuine fast corner entry. Raising the triple clamps and changing the rear sprockets alters the trail and lengthens the wheelbase, this massively improves mid corner stability and exit ( at the cost of just a little turn in) , removal of the bumpstops allows for much improved trail braking ( the front end valving and springs are good enough until you start running at the front, but the bumpstops are stealing 17mm of useful travel. The sprocket and chain change also allows you to spin the engine up faster and get out using the torque to drive. The re springing of the rear shock gets you compliance from the rear you will not currently have, wheel spin and instability are what the stock spring give you ( unless you weigh a 100kg )  

Under hard braking ( not what a road rider thinks is hard braking though) the sump design has all the oil bugger off to the front and it can't be picked up meaning the engine can be scavenging frequently under hard use of the brakes.

I could go on for a bit, but I'll stop there for now.

I'll leave you with a pic of a multiple title winning Daytona.

----------


## Mackattack

> For those of you on trail bikes, I cannot recommend the Tubliss system highly enough. Especially on the back end.
> For competitive riders, Mousses are most probably better, but for heading bush on a two wheeler you cannot beat the added traction the Tubliss setup offers.
> 
> The photos below are of my Michelin S12 with 90 hours on it...mostly ridden at 5psi  Occasionally zero psi, and sometimes at 10psi if on an organised trail ride with gravel road sections.
> 
> Once you get the hang of fitting (and maintaining!!!) the setup they are pretty bulletproof. And a puncture takes mere minutes to sort and you are off again. Not like getting a puncture in a tube
> 
> Attachment 182618
> 
> ...


I put off doing the rear tyre on my 250 for way to long. Was like a whole new bike!! Hmm might need to look into the tubliss

----------


## Mackattack

2012 KTM xcf 250 wicked bike coming from a crf230 for years

----------


## Finnwolf

No pics but Mrs Finnwolf and I went for a ride on our Royal Enfields, with the weather being the way it was it would have been mad not to eh?

Only thing better would have been hunting

----------


## muzza

"Worked from home " today  - Stratford - Ohura - Taumaranui - Wanganui - Eltham 440 kms without missing a beat .

----------


## Shearer

> "Worked from home " today  - Stratford - Ohura - Taumaranui - Wanganui - Eltham 440 kms without missing a beat .
> 
> Attachment 183156


How's the forgotten Highway on the CX?

----------


## muzza

Very pleasant. They are going to ruin it by sealing the section through the Tangarakau gorge - surveyors on the job this morning  .

----------


## Shearer

> Very pleasant. They are going to ruin it by sealing the section through the Tangarakau gorge - surveyors on the job this morning  .


Bugger.

----------


## muzza

exactly!

----------


## XR500

Rode the Haast several times on the old XR500 before it was sealed. Boy what a blast! Big sweeping corners on the eastern side. Tapped out pretty much as fast as she would go. Lovely hard packed gravel with bugger all potholes. heaven :Thumbsup:

----------


## outlander

> Rode the Haast several times on the old XR500 before it was sealed. Boy what a blast! Big sweeping corners on the eastern side. Tapped out pretty much as fast as she would go. Lovely hard packed gravel with bugger all potholes. heaven


Fun in the day, I'm sure. Makes the hair on my 65 year old neck stand on end now though. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Rode the Haast several times on the old XR500 before it was sealed. Boy what a blast! Big sweeping corners on the eastern side. Tapped out pretty much as fast as she would go. Lovely hard packed gravel with bugger all potholes. heaven


Got to just over 160kph in my car on that piece of road, a rooster trail of dust and stones like you wouldn’t believe!

And I found turning the steering wheel in either direction didn’t amount to much change in direction…

----------


## XR500

> Got to just over 160kph in my car on that piece of road, a rooster trail of dust and stones like you wouldn’t believe!
> 
> And I found turning the steering wheel in either direction didn’t amount to much change in direction…


Yep, steering by accelerator :Cool:

----------


## GravelBen



----------


## XR500

Looking dry already.

----------


## c-dog

Here is my dr650 while out looking for some Canadian geese, the wee aluminium bracket I made up to carry rifle/fishing rod etc (excuse the welds, was my first time mucking around with tig welding alloy)

----------


## GravelBen

> Looking dry already.


Its always dry up there! Off the top the Nevis Road at about 1300m.

----------


## XR500

Yes, I recognised it from last years' trip into Nevis Valley Station.

----------


## rewa

> New boing boing sprung seat on and slightly more tweaked bars finalized (mounted above top clamp now with riser clamps just to lift them slightly) and front dropped 32 mm to sharpen (lol) the steering . Now it feels a little more like what I'm used to . And seat surprisingly comfy .
> 
> Attachment 180703


Always wondered about those seats. Does any of the 'boing' transfer through to handling, through the body, or just compress-down ?  I'd always imagined things going a bit pear-shaped if you hit a bad bump at speed, where you needed body-stability to control things

----------


## outlander

> Here is my dr650 while out looking for some Canadian geese, the wee aluminium bracket I made up to carry rifle/fishing rod etc (excuse the welds, was my first time mucking around with tig welding alloy) Attachment 183287


Useful motorbikes the DR 650 and lovely remote country side on the Main land.

----------


## cameronjackwhite

Bought this to go along side the Harley. Not practical in any way but who doesn’t want a 2 smoker for the road

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 184051
> 
> Bought this to go along side the Harley. Not practical in any way but who doesn’t want a 2 smoker for the road


Cool. Looks like a lot of fun. Couldn't be any more different to the Harley.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Attachment 184051
> 
> Bought this to go along side the Harley. Not practical in any way but who doesn’t want a 2 smoker for the road


Cool motard!

----------


## outlander

> Attachment 184051
> 
> Bought this to go along side the Harley. Not practical in any way but who doesn’t want a 2 smoker for the road


Lovely. More fun than a sack full of monkeys right there!

----------


## outlander

> Cool. Looks like a lot of fun. Couldn't be any more different to the Harley.


The rattles, smoke, vibes would be the same. Forward motion would show some difference however.

----------


## Finnwolf

> The rattles, smoke, vibes would be the same. Forward motion would show some difference however.


A 500km trip might show a difference in riding comfort though!

----------


## outlander

> A 500km trip might show a difference in riding comfort though!


Provided it's not a hardtail Pan with bars that apes hang onto. Starve your hands of blood flow and make you fall off from numb knuckles and balls.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Provided it's not a hardtail Pan with bars that apes hang onto. Starve your hands of blood flow and make you fall off from numb knuckles and balls.


Ah, the sacrifices that are made in order to look cool! :Wink:

----------


## XR500

> A 500km trip might show a difference in riding comfort though!


A mate of mine rode his KTM 3 hundy from Otorahanga to the Dusty butt and back a couple of years ago. Yes he took a couple of weeks off work :Zomg:

----------


## XR500

> Attachment 184051
> 
> Bought this to go along side the Harley. Not practical in any way but who doesn’t want a 2 smoker for the road


Nice pipe!!!

----------


## cameronjackwhite

> Nice pipe!!!


Hand made in Austria, beautiful up close

----------


## ishoot10s

I just finished fitting a McCruise Unit to the Africa Twin. Really nicely built kit from across the ditch. Very comprehensive and accurate installation instructions for type. Works well, very happy. Because my AT is not ride by wire, the kit includes a servo and cable interface unit  which makes it a tad more expensive than the kit for the RBW versions. The latest AT has factory cruise control.

Picto coded control


Cable interface unit, 1=Re-routed throttle pull cable, 2=kit cable to throttle body, 3=kit cable from servo unit


Servo unit


The little computer sits under the pillion seat and most of the 6 hour install was making the connections to power, brake switch, coil, speed sensor etc.

----------


## erniec

Be interested in how you find it.
My previous bike had a fast idle lever.
Could crank it on and have a good stretch with it chugging at about 4000 rpm.
The one I have now doesn't have it.

----------


## Shearer

Came across this old photo of my RZ250 today. I do miss my two strokes.

----------


## Maca49

Out with the old
In with the new

----------


## outlander

After surviving a terrifying experience with a vacuum operated cruise control fitted to a XJ6 Jaguar back in the mid 70's, I'm a confirmed coward when it comes to cruise control. The imprecise carb action on my 70's Harley is bad enough without any form of automatic throttle action. :Zomg:

----------


## XR500

> Came across this old photo of my RZ250 today. I do miss my two strokes.
> Attachment 185523


I too miss the sound of my Suzi GT500 ram air with aftermarket expansion chambers. Lost a good 30kgs of unneccessary heavy silencers, and woke her up sufficiently so that my Olds could hear me coming home from about 2km away :ORLY:

----------


## outlander

> I too miss the sound of my Suzi GT500 ram air with aftermarket expansion chambers. Lost a good 30kgs of unneccessary heavy silencers, and woke her up sufficiently so that my Olds could hear me coming home from about 2km away


Those big twin Suzukis' with expansion chambers sounded dangerous alright. The '84 RZ500 I bought new, sounded like a washing machine. Knocking a steel rod down the exhaust centres helped it sound two strokish at 7000rpm plus, but still not like a twin or triple. All Hail the two stroke...

----------


## XR500

Yep, but she was a tripple, hence the juice flowing sound :Thumbsup:

----------


## ishoot10s

> After surviving a terrifying experience with a vacuum operated cruise control fitted to a XJ6 Jaguar back in the mid 70's, I'm a confirmed coward when it comes to cruise control. The imprecise carb action on my 70's Harley is bad enough without any form of automatic throttle action.


I got the factory fitted cruise retro fitted on my 2018 Fat Bob, I just could not get an even ride without it, I had throttle creep all over the place. The cruise fixed that and I missed it when riding the Africa Twin so started looking for a solution.

----------


## ishoot10s

Actually a bit of 2 smoke goodness in my garage right now, along with it’s more recent cuzzy…

----------


## 257weatherby

One of my favourite road bikes, one I should have kept. my 996 Matrix Edition, the carbon cans were outstanding for setting off car alarms, especially if you did laps in an underground car park .....

----------


## 257weatherby

This one is a bit special, it's an 853, 916 top end, 748 bottom end, so much fun to pedal hard!

Another one I should have kept...

----------


## ishoot10s

Quite like the Ducatis but just can’t fit on them. Saw an MH900e a few years back, the bike you could only order online from Jan 2000. Guy pulled in to my local servo while I was filling the Landy. Stunning bike and super sound.

----------


## Jusepy

My new project since i finally got my ATC200 running properly, I brought a ATC70 . These trikes are addictive !!

----------


## 6x47

> I too miss the sound of my Suzi GT500 ram air with aftermarket expansion chambers...my Olds could hear me coming home from about 2km away


Brings back memories. Had a 500 twin at uni and my engineer flatmate used to design and make expansion chambers from scratch. The ones he was doing for the Titan had only reached the stage where the megas were done and I couldn't resist whacking them on and having a ride. Talk about LOUD. As for performance, the power band was super narrow but when she came on song, it'd lift the front wheel with no persuasion. Anyone who has every owned a Titan knows this is impossible normally as the very long wheelbase made wheelies very difficult. Anyway, the noise level pissed off a few people down the street and Mr Copper made a little visit..

----------


## outlander

> Brings back memories. Had a 500 twin at uni and my engineer flatmate used to design and make expansion chambers from scratch. The ones he was doing for the Titan had only reached the stage where the megas were done and I couldn't resist whacking them on and having a ride. Talk about LOUD. As for performance, the power band was super narrow but when she came on song, it'd lift the front wheel with no persuasion. Anyone who has every owned a Titan knows this is impossible normally as the very long wheelbase made wheelies very difficult. Anyway, the noise level pissed off a few people down the street and Mr Copper made a little visit..


Long wheel base alright. I only ever saw 180kmh on mine, sandwiches would blow clean of the tank mounted sandwich holder... :ORLY:

----------


## timattalon

got a new ride for a while...


Lives beside

----------


## Finnwolf

A bit of a difference in power? (And weight!)
But nice!

----------


## timattalon

> A bit of a difference in power? (And weight!)
> But nice!


Indeed. But surprisingly the economy on the Honda is about the same as the Yamaha when it had a windscreen as well. Already looking at trying it without the screen (4 bolts and its off...) and looking at adding a back rest for the driver...(My brothers Indian had one and it was rather comfy...)

I have three bikes and my wife is starting to wonder about me....A Virago (since 91) a Valkyrie and a Katana....She asked me if there was something I needed to tell her and pointed out ...
Virago = Female warrior / strong woman
Valkyire = Odins handmaidens / warriors
Katana = Sword type that each of the above would be quite happy using.....

I am starting to wonder now myself...

----------


## Shearer

> Indeed. But surprisingly the economy on the Honda is about the same as the Yamaha when it had a windscreen as well. Already looking at trying it without the screen (4 bolts and its off...) and looking at adding a back rest for the driver...(My brothers Indian had one and it was rather comfy...)
> 
> I have three bikes and my wife is starting to wonder about me....A Virago (since 91) a Valkyrie and a Katana....She asked me if there was something I needed to tell her and pointed out ...
> Virago = Female warrior / strong woman
> Valkyire = Odins handmaidens / warriors
> Katana = Sword type that each of the above would be quite happy using.....
> 
> I am starting to wonder now myself...


What sort of Katana?

----------


## timattalon

> What sort of Katana?


The 2006 600cc one . Not the original one with the pop up unfortunately.....Loads of fun to ride. GSX600F similar to the Honda CBR600 aero.

----------


## muzza

mondays wee jaunt - 470 kms on a 39 year old bike

----------


## Maxx

Nice, @muzza.

Gotta wonder why they need that sign in Apiti, though? The whole place is a museum...?  :Grin:

----------


## muzza

Harsh man , just harsh ..... The pub was shut too ...

----------


## Ben-tard

A pic of me on my Rossi rep R6 at Ruapuna, around 2014. Brought it new in Sydney in '05 and was my daily till '12 when I shipped it back to NZ with the furniture etc. 
At the time we were living in a flat with the my sister in law who worked next door to me (about 20km to work from home) she had to be at work by 9am so had to leave before 8am in her car to get there on time, but on the bike I could leave at 8:10am to arrive for my 8:30am start. Made sure I waved every time I passed her in traffic   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ben-tard

Traded it in for this sexy bum 2006 Aprilia Tuono, but thinking after 20 years of sportbikes I'm looking for something a bit different - like to do a bit of (very) light off roading@timattalon how did you rate you RE Himalayan? still got it?

----------


## timattalon

> Traded it in for this sexy bum 2006 Aprilia Tuono, but thinking after 20 years of sportbikes I'm looking for something a bit different - like to do a bit of (very) light off roading@timattalon how did you rate you RE Himalayan? still got it?
> Attachment 189721Attachment 189720


 @Ben-tard I sold it and ended up buying a Valkyrie.....  I miss the Himalayan and would consider another one. If you want to travel on adventure tracks etc the something like the Himalayan is great as long as you stay within its limitations (mainly low power and not fast....but will go anywhere...) If your adventure is more open road with gravel roads  and less bush track, the the likes of the KLR / KLE 650s, or V Stroms etc could be worth a look. It all depends on what you are after in an 'adventure' trip....

----------


## buell984

Absolutely superb to ride................

KTM 525 So much fun in the dirt...............

----------


## rewa

I wrecked myself a few years-back on a 750 pop-up, I think I've still got a spare 'pop-up light' in the shed ...Riding slow these days 81 XV1000  x2 and 73 TX650. The cheap reg is a big plus

----------


## timattalon

> I wrecked myself a few years-back on a 750 pop-up, I think I've still got a spare 'pop-up light' in the shed ...Riding slow these days 81 XV1000  x2 and 73 TX650. The cheap reg is a big plus



 @rewa Did someone say XV1000?    Mine is an 85

----------


## rewa

> Attachment 189810
>  @rewa Did someone say XV1000?    Mine is an 85


I did have the  1100 that looked much like yours, great bike.  My 81 XVs look very different though, chain-drive and roadster configuration, sit-on, rather than sit-down-in, and mono-shock. So not a cruiser. (Google TR1  XV1000) One day I will post pics, when I figure out how.

----------


## timattalon

> I did have the  1100 that looked much like yours, great bike.  My 81 XVs look very different though, chain-drive and roadster configuration, sit-on, rather than sit-down-in, and mono-shock. So not a cruiser. (Google TR1  XV1000) One day I will post pics, when I figure out how.


I am familiar with the TR1 model. There was a guy here in Chch that approached me for mine not long after I move to chch (early 2000s) as he was converting them into trikes. Shaft drive goes straight into a diff from and old car and away he went....I still have mine. Not allowed to sell it as I managed to get it into the wedding photos.....apparently thats a thing....And that was in 1994.....

----------


## rewa

Well done !.. I think the early 1000's had a bit more power than the later 1100's. Your bike is much rarer than the older 750's. By the time children start 'costing', yours will be cheap-reg ($58-yr)  another good reason to keep it.

----------


## Finnwolf

> I am familiar with the TR1 model. There was a guy here in Chch that approached me for mine not long after I move to chch (early 2000s) as he was converting them into trikes. Shaft drive goes straight into a diff from and old car and away he went....I still have mine. Not allowed to sell it as I managed to get it into the wedding photos.....apparently thats a thing....And that was in 1994.....


Wow what a young looking lad you were - and nice looking bride you have :Thumbsup:

----------


## timattalon

> Wow what a young looking lad you were - and nice looking bride you have


Its been a while and none of the three look the same....but both are still with me... :Thumbsup:

----------


## mudgripz

Had a bunch of Jap 750/4s in years past - some quick ones in their day amongst them eg FZ750, GSX 750 etc.  But the one I'd have again tomorrow was a 1976 Honda CB750F.  Nothing like the speed of the others - nor the handling - but like the old Yammies above it was a marvellous open road cruiser. Real delight to climb on for a 200-300 mile ride - and get off at the end still feeling pretty comfortable. An example:



Some great old cruisers around - the old Yamaha 1000 V twins and CX650 above included.  Would like to try that Indian... what is reliability like on them?  I know they have more hp than Harley equivalent models.

----------


## outlander

> Had a bunch of Jap 750/4s in years past - some quick ones in their day amongst them eg FZ750, GSX 750 etc.  But the one I'd have again tomorrow was a 1976 Honda CB750F.  Nothing like the speed of the others - nor the handling - but like the old Yammies above it was a marvellous open road cruiser. Real delight to climb on for a 200-300 mile ride - and get off at the end still feeling pretty comfortable. An example:
> 
> Attachment 190176
> 
> Some great old cruisers around - the old Yamaha 1000 V twins and CX650 above included.  Would like to try that Indian... what is reliability like on them?  I know they have more hp than Harley equivalent models.


The 1976 F1 750 motor went back to the 1969 KO cams and carbs and thus produced the original 67hp again. A mate of mine had one, bought new in 1976 and we rode a lot together. My Z1000 never got far away ahead ever, top speed, handling or acceleration.

----------


## FRST

'98 KX250. Had a few of these in my younger years -'96 & '97. Tidy bike imported from the US. Need to get the correct lime green rear mudguard, otherwise I'm pretty happy with it. Nice to have Renthal bars and the original pipe. I made the carbon fibre frame & rear caliper guards.

----------


## mudgripz

This is the quickest of the 750/4s I had from 30 years back. A race bred Yamaha FZ750  - made 1986.  Beautiful machine, superb handling, and revved freely with its 5 valve per cylinder motor. About 106hp which was alot then. Alot in just 200kgs.. Only problem was 1.5 hours was all your arse could handle on it - very firm uncompromising ride. Not a tourer.  Awesome machine but:



And this shows just how fast these road bikes were in the day. Here the 86 FZ750 with Italian legend Giacomo Agostini on board races against the top Ferrari Testarossa of the day.  Also on the track is the reigning 500cc champion Yzr500 Yamaha. Little FZ750 blows the Ferrari..  :Have A Nice Day: 

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x563wqe

For the non-computer savvy people like me - put cursor over the link above, then click on sound and expand.  Mmmm..  But ... would still rather have the Honda CB750F.  I've no doubt today's sports tourers have much smoother, more powerful motors, better boxes, brakes and suspension, but many of those old late 60s/70s/80s machines gave a great ride.

----------


## outlander

> This is the quickest of the 750/4s I had from 30 years back. A race bred Yamaha FZ750  - made 1986.  Beautiful machine, superb handling, and revved freely with its 5 valve per cylinder motor. About 106hp which was alot then. Alot in just 200kgs.. Only problem was 1.5 hours was all your arse could handle on it - very firm uncompromising ride. Not a tourer.  Awesome machine but:
> 
> Attachment 190216
> 
> And this shows just how fast these road bikes were in the day. Here the 86 FZ750 with Italian legend Giacomo Agostini on board races against the top Ferrari Testarossa of the day.  Also on the track is the reigning 500cc champion Yzr500 Yamaha. Little FZ750 blows the Ferrari.. 
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x563wqe
> 
> For the non-computer savvy people like me - put cursor over the link above, then click on sound and expand.  Mmmm..  But ... would still rather have the Honda CB750F.  I've no doubt today's sports tourers have much smoother, more powerful motors, better boxes, brakes and suspension, but many of those old late 60s/70s/80s machines gave a great ride.


The FZ750 really was a bike to be reckoned with in the 80's. My 1985 RZ500 only produced 87hp, so was a far cry from the GP version. I remember having a Kawasaki GPZ1100 show me the way home once. Disappointing...

----------


## timattalon

> This is the quickest of the 750/4s I had from 30 years back. A race bred Yamaha FZ750  - made 1986.  Beautiful machine, superb handling, and revved freely with its 5 valve per cylinder motor. About 106hp which was alot then. Alot in just 200kgs.. Only problem was 1.5 hours was all your arse could handle on it - very firm uncompromising ride. Not a tourer.  Awesome machine but:
> 
> Attachment 190216
> 
> And this shows just how fast these road bikes were in the day. Here the 86 FZ750 with Italian legend Giacomo Agostini on board races against the top Ferrari Testarossa of the day.  Also on the track is the reigning 500cc champion Yzr500 Yamaha. Little FZ750 blows the Ferrari.. 
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x563wqe
> 
> For the non-computer savvy people like me - put cursor over the link above, then click on sound and expand.  Mmmm..  But ... would still rather have the Honda CB750F.  I've no doubt today's sports tourers have much smoother, more powerful motors, better boxes, brakes and suspension, but many of those old late 60s/70s/80s machines gave a great ride.


Agreed re the Honda....and this is the 'But'....You should almost never meet your hero as they can almost never live up to expectations....Nice ride, yup, drums front and rear to slow you down (notice I did not use the term stop....?) 

All kidding aside, there are some fantastic bikes out there. I always lusted after a Bimota Tuatara but after seeing one in the flesh here in chch I know I could not 'live' with one. IA bit like a supermodel....  And on a side note- that Tuatara was powered by the 90s FZR 1000 exup motor albeit with the carbs and exup removed and EFI fitted....

----------


## rossi.45

rode over on my 2008 Triumph (top left) to see this 1972 bonneville 650 . . I am now the proud owner, can't wait to get it home and put some miles on this classic machine.

----------


## Ftx325

> The FZ750 really was a bike to be reckoned with in the 80's. My 1985 RZ500 only produced 87hp, so was a far cry from the GP version. I remember having a Kawasaki GPZ1100 show me the way home once. Disappointing...


Had an 87 fzr 1000 myself . 5 valve head but before exup, which was a good thing which meant I could modify carbs and pipes, ign etc to my hearts content..... and also swapped out wheels for 17 inchers both ends for fitment of race rubber and all the suspension mods...
And I don't think there would have been to much shame in the kwaka gpz thing... They were after all considered the king of the heap at the time.

----------


## Ftx325

> rode over on my 2008 Triumph (top left) to see this 1972 bonneville 650 . . I am now the proud owner, can't wait to get it home and put some miles on this classic machine.
> 
> Attachment 190789


Oh I do miss my Bonnies....
Nice machine that 72 . They are a bit of an oddball if I remember correctly as that version of the frame is only used in the first year or so of production and was changed for all the remaining versions , because it made some jobs on the engine virtually impossible to do without removing the engine which could be easily done on pre oil in frame models and the subsequent 2nd version of the oil in frame frame (if I remember correctly...it may only be the 750's)

----------


## Finnwolf

> Oh I do miss my Bonnies....
> Nice machine that 72 . They are a bit of an oddball if I remember correctly as that version of the frame is only used in the first year or so of production and was changed for all the remaining versions , because it made some jobs on the engine virtually impossible to do without removing the engine which could be easily done on pre oil in frame models and the subsequent 2nd version of the oil in frame frame (if I remember correctly...it may only be the 750's)



I bought my Royal Enfield 650 because it had a (vague) Bonneville look about it.
But the Bonnie looks more sleek and nimble.

----------


## rossi.45

> Oh I do miss my Bonnies....
> Nice machine that 72 . They are a bit of an oddball if I remember correctly as that version of the frame is only used in the first year or so of production and was changed for all the remaining versions , because it made some jobs on the engine virtually impossible to do without removing the engine which could be easily done on pre oil in frame models and the subsequent 2nd version of the oil in frame frame (if I remember correctly...it may only be the 750's)


its a funny one when your trying to research a bike like the oil in frame Triumphs on the forums . . people have their favourites and likes and dislikes, i gave up thinking i would get the truth, its all opinion . . time will tell.

here is the main reason i started looking at 650 Triumphs with a 4 speed box . . i just love this machine, your going to understand or not.

----------


## Ftx325

> its a funny one when your trying to research a bike like the oil in frame Triumphs on the forums . . people have their favourites and likes and dislikes, i gave up thinking i would get the truth, its all opinion . . time will tell.
> Attachment 190857


well I am a fan of pretty much all of the classic trumpys and have owned many over the years of varying capacities and models , from the 500's through to a couple of tridents .
The only thing I would think twice about if I were to buy another is I wouldn't get one unless it has a splayed head (carbs pointing out rather than directly rear and parallel to each other ) for the simple reason you cannot change carbs for different versions such as mikuni as there is not enough room between carbs for them to fit . That is generally only an issue with the later model classics though . Had exactly this issue with my harris bonny which ran Amal 1.5 carbs in parallel but the carbs were buggered and no longer available . Could not fit any other carb model due to head not being splayed .
So I phoned the amal company twice a week for six months and finally convinced them to make me a brand new set of carbs !!  I think they were sick of the calls and just wanted me out of their lives....lol . But they turned up as promised .....

----------


## rossi.45

> So I phoned the amal company twice a week for six months and finally convinced them to make me a brand new set of carbs !!  I think they were sick of the calls and just wanted me out of their lives....lol . But they turned up as promised .....


classic mate

----------


## mudgripz

Great bikes there.. Late 60s was when motorcycling changed dramatically - with the advent of all the new japper models.  The Honda CB750K was one of those bikes that changed the course of motorcycling history with its in line four cylinder motor, 67hp, 5 speed box, great comfort, up to 125mph performance, disc on the front, quite good handling etc - and all at a reasonable price.  Other important bikes there too - the Yamaha YDS3 and YDS5 250s, Suzuki T20 and T250R - little burners that would match many triumphs/beezers.  Then of course the Kwakas - the Mach 111 500 triple - that was a bloody shock to ride for the first time with its wicked powerband back then. The Mach IV 750 triple, and of course the Z1 900.  Amazing machines - quite revolutionary.  Owned some of these and rode mate's models back in the day, and I remember that first Mach 111 was one hairy machine ...  And terrible on fuel   :Have A Nice Day: 

The Brits could not compete with the power of the new 2 and 4 stroke Jap multis, but still produced some fine machines - the Bonnies etc maintained a roadbike styling which the Japs tried to copy with bikes like the Yamaha XS650, TX650 etc - not too successfully at times.  I remember a lady friend had a BSA Lightning - nice to ride. So was she. And perhaps the quickest of the Brit 650s then was the BSA Spitfire. But that had reliability issues and never really caught on - don't hear of them much now.  It was always interesting to hear a Triumph Trident or BSA Rocket 3 go down the road back then - usually with a bikie sitting on it!  That's a bike I'd like to have ridden but never did so. After a time they didn't really compete with the Jap multis etc - esp the 70s Kwakas -  Z1, Z1000, Z1100 etc.  Kawasaki took motorcycling another real leap there.

What was the Trident like - about 58hp I see - so it would have pulled well.  Here's example of 6 speed T250R Hustler I had back around 72 - quick little thing:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> '98 KX250. Had a few of these in my younger years -'96 & '97. Tidy bike imported from the US. Need to get the correct lime green rear mudguard, otherwise I'm pretty happy with it. Nice to have Renthal bars and the original pipe. I made the carbon fibre frame & rear caliper guards.
> Attachment 190193


Depending what you like in a two stroke the 98 was a good engine too, very aggressive compared to other year models I had an 05' 250f back in the day and after rebuilding it several times and eventually it completely grenading itself I searched for some time and managed to find a good 98 2t engine and modified the frame etc for it to fit, was a great bike once the shitty four-stroke was binned!

----------


## BRADS

> Depending what you like in a two stroke the 98 was a good engine too, very aggressive compared to other year models I had an 05' 250f back in the day and after rebuilding it several times and eventually it completely grenading itself I searched for some time and managed to find a good 98 2t engine and modified the frame etc for it to fit, was a great bike once the shitty four-stroke was binned! 
> Attachment 190862
> Attachment 190863


05 06 were the worst of the 4 bangers for dropping a valve and costing a fortune.
05 was a suzuki motor they did there r&d together for 2 years.
Thankfully thats a thing of the past with the modern 4 banger motors 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

> Here's example of 6 speed T250R Hustler I had back around 72 - quick little thing:
> 
> Attachment 190864


mate had one back in the day, classic 2 stroke . . brother had the 750 waterbus.  i always had a soft spot for the Titan 500

----------


## Ftx325

> Great bikes there.. Late 60s was when motorcycling changed dramatically - with the advent of all the new japper models.  The Honda CB750K was one of those bikes that changed the course of motorcycling history with its in line four cylinder motor, 67hp, 5 speed box, great comfort, up to 125mph performance, disc on the front, quite good handling etc - and all at a reasonable price.  Other important bikes there too - the Yamaha YDS3 and YDS5 250s, Suzuki T20 and T250R - little burners that would match many triumphs/beezers.  Then of course the Kwakas - the Mach 111 500 triple - that was a bloody shock to ride for the first time with its wicked powerband back then. The Mach IV 750 triple, and of course the Z1 900.  Amazing machines - quite revolutionary.  Owned some of these and rode mate's models back in the day, and I remember that first Mach 111 was one hairy machine ...  And terrible on fuel  
> 
> The Brits could not compete with the power of the new 2 and 4 stroke Jap multis, but still produced some fine machines - the Bonnies etc maintained a roadbike styling which the Japs tried to copy with bikes like the Yamaha XS650, TX650 etc - not too successfully at times.  I remember a lady friend had a BSA Lightning - nice to ride. So was she. And perhaps the quickest of the Brit 650s then was the BSA Spitfire. But that had reliability issues and never really caught on - don't hear of them much now.  It was always interesting to hear a Triumph Trident or BSA Rocket 3 go down the road back then - usually with a bikie sitting on it!  That's a bike I'd like to have ridden but never did so. After a time they didn't really compete with the Jap multis etc - esp the 70s Kwakas -  Z1, Z1000, Z1100 etc.  Kawasaki took motorcycling another real leap there.
> 
> What was the Trident like - about 58hp I see - so it would have pulled well.  Here's example of 6 speed T250R Hustler I had back around 72 - quick little thing:
> 
> Attachment 190864


The cb750 certainly was the beginning of the end for the British bike industry . My cb750 was quicker than my triumphs but never were as nimble ....  
It's a shame it was bad management as much as anything else that finally rung the death knell .
I have done lots of research over the years and some of what was being developed behind closed doors would have given the Japs a good run for their money but were killed off by the beancounters and management .
I love modern bikes too but always had a classic trumpy parked right beside them . There's just something about a classic bike that just can't be engineered into the modern offerings , such as character or even a soul of sorts . They all seem to have their own personality , whereas modern offerings are just so good and clean and reliable - and soulless .

Well in my humble opinion anyway...

----------


## mudgripz

Yes agreed..  

The period 1965 -75 brought huge transformation to the bike world.  From about 65 we saw the emergence of the high performance little 2 strokes like the Yamaha YDS5 and Suzuki T20 - both 250 twins.  I remember reading an article back then roadtesting the new 1971 Suzuki T250R Hustler alongside the Norton Dominator 88 or 99 (500 or 600cc) of the time, and the reviewers were shocked to find the little Suzi blew it away. Sign of changing times.  Even the big heavy Suzuki GT750 waterjacket triple was hugely innovative with liquid cooling emerging in mainstream bikes. This development has featured in hell of a lot of makes/machines since.  The 70s Suzi T500 Titan 2 stroke twin was simpler, not highly tuned at about 45hp, but it was quite a durable old girl.  Mate had one in the mid 70s with umpteen thousand miles on the clock and you could hear the worn pistons hundreds of yards away when it started up. Ring-ding-ding-ding ... But he liked it.  :O O: 

One bike make that has to appear in any conversation of 60s-70s bikes is Norton.  They made/raced machines for a long time - the Manxman etc - and by the 60s-70s had the big heavy Norton Atlas 750 cruiser, and the leaner, more performance oriented commandos plus others.  Some good bikes there - like the SS Commando.  Norton acquired their featherbed frames from some designer, used them in their race bikes, then adapted that technology to their later commandos.  These 650/750 Commandos were often rated the best handling of the Brits, and the 750 twins good certainly move. Not comparable with emerging jap multis in the 70s but.

Looking back, I think that of all the classic 60s-70s Brit bikes I'd also choose a Bonneville.  Especially that teardrop tank model. Don't know what years it was.  Of all the Brits the Bonnie best defined the style for cool roadbikes for a generation - and to a fair extent it actually still does.  If some modern 'naked', unfaring-ed road bike looks at all like a Bonneville - that's a big plus.  Icon of its time, the Bonnie nailed cool..

Must jump on a new Triumph one day... Would be great to see one without an oil pool underneath it..   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## XR500

Owned both a Norton Commando 750 (bought in 3 tea chests for a total rebuild) and the lighter Suzi GT550 with home made expansion chambers. 
The Norton was sex on two wheels (for an 18 year old) and the GT550 almost killed me numerous times, but fuck it was fun :Thumbsup:

----------


## rewa

I always lusted-after a Commando, the closest I got was riding one around 'the block' .My old featherbed 750 Atlas felt more 'planted', while the isolastic -framed Commando definitely felt more nimble . My latest 'toy' is a W650 (kwaka) it looks like my old 60's Triumph and is horribly-quiet but totally reliable. It really does look like a fully restored 60's-bike at first-glance . Next-step  will be a better-breathing exhaust and intake, hopefully this will unleash a few more horses

----------


## norsk

2022 Tenere Rally 700cc

Really pleased with it, alot of bike for the money imho

----------


## muzza

I had a 73 Norton Commando Roadster. It was a pretty good example , but it wasnt exactly reliable. Even with a belt drive primary it was a work in progress.

Loved the sound , and the acceleration but hated the severe hip cramp after ten minutes of riding . Nortons just werent the bike for me .

----------


## Finnwolf

> I had a 73 Norton Commando Roadster. It was a pretty good example , but it wasnt exactly reliable. Even with a belt drive primary it was a work in progress.
> 
> Loved the sound , and the acceleration but hated the severe hip cramp after ten minutes of riding . Nortons just werent the bike for me .


The things we put up with just to be ‘cool’ :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> The things we put up with just to be ‘cool’


Pretty much sums up Harley riders :Grin:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Pretty much sums up Harley riders


Then I was kewl for 25+ years! :Cool:

----------


## mudgripz

Yes important to have a comfortable ride. The FZ750 Yammy I had years back was state of the art at the time, but really hard on the arse after 1.5 hours on the road. No tourer. By contrast my earlier 1976 CB750F was a delightful old cruiser - ideal for clocking 2-300 miles on a ride. In no way compared for performance or handling, but would prefer the CB every time. Nearly every time..

W650 kwaka certainly looks like a Bonnie - or perhaps a Saint. Be a nice cruiser. Could be tempted by something like that - or a Suzi SV650. Neither particularly powerful, but both ideal road cruisers.

----------


## Shearer

I have a very tidy Yamaha VMax I am selling if you are after a classic cruiser.

----------


## Finnwolf

> Yes important to have a comfortable ride. The FZ750 Yammy I had years back was state of the art at the time, but really hard on the arse after 1.5 hours on the road. No tourer. By contrast my earlier 1976 CB750F was a delightful old cruiser - ideal for clocking 2-300 miles on a ride. In no way compared for performance or handling, but would prefer the CB every time. Nearly every time..
> 
> W650 kwaka certainly looks like a Bonnie - or perhaps a Saint. Be a nice cruiser. Could be tempted by something like that - or a Suzi SV650. Neither particularly powerful, but both ideal road cruisers.


Did 848km non stop (except for fuel)on my Harley Dyna T-Sport, at the end of the ride I could have carried on had I needed to. (And no, I wasn’t in pain!).

----------


## Snowgrass

Looking forward to better weather to get out on it again.

----------


## rewa

That is a very tidy example. It wont be long before this model becomes very collectable (more than it already is..)

----------


## rewa

Replying to Shearer and the V-Max..Thats a lot of bike

----------


## outlander

> I have a very tidy Yamaha VMax I am selling if you are after a classic cruiser.
> Attachment 200612


Black stripes everywhere, at will. Torquey, torque,

----------


## outlander

> Yes important to have a comfortable ride. The FZ750 Yammy I had years back was state of the art at the time, but really hard on the arse after 1.5 hours on the road. No tourer. By contrast my earlier 1976 CB750F was a delightful old cruiser - ideal for clocking 2-300 miles on a ride. In no way compared for performance or handling, but would prefer the CB every time. Nearly every time..
> 
> W650 kwaka certainly looks like a Bonnie - or perhaps a Saint. Be a nice cruiser. Could be tempted by something like that - or a Suzi SV650. Neither particularly powerful, but both ideal road cruisers.


I have a slightly modded  2003 SV650. Shock, forks, pipe etc. It lifts it's skirt on the run quite well. Wouldn't swap it for much and couldn't, as they are soo cheap to buy. Absolute bargain bicycle. Get one.

----------


## turtle

We are declutering the shed.
We have 
2005  CB900 HORNET
2000  Sporty 1200
2006  MV Agusta 910R
1989 and 1990 ZXR400 setup for post classic and f3

Any ideas how we go about getting rid of this collection.
We are selling the house and moving south

----------


## Micky Duck

first bike was a honda 100CC 2 stroke...yes that is correct MB100 my elder sis bought it new...when the electrics failed and it kept blowing bulbs and bike shop couldnt/wouldnt fix..bought a honda cb250rs   loved that bike but got too cocky and had one spill to many,when it was fixed in shop ,traded it for a 400cc suzuki and hated the pig of a thing the whole time I owned it...sold that off after one spill to many..riding pissed tends to do that..... how the hell I ever survived the many many times I did so I will never know...

the things we do when young dumb and full of cum....
most fun bike I ever rode was a mid 80s XR200.... it was better than the 250 of same vintage and just went....old suzuki 185 mudbug was fun too with big wide handlebars and peppy engine that would pull wheelies....

----------

